# Cadd10 Gallery



## monofin

*CAAD10 Gallery*

Wow, already a couple of CAAD10 bikes here around. 
Let’s start a CAAD 10 gallery.

i love mine:aureola:


----------



## asad137

It's CAAD, not CADD. Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design.

Asad


----------



## niskyspy




----------



## jcgill

Subscribed! 

I have a Black/Green 10-3 on order, but lately i have been thinking about upgrading my order to the Red/White 10-1


----------



## mikeyp123

Dudes nice bikes... but seriously, chop down those steerers.


----------



## CHL

Hi niskyspy:

It looks like you're running Yokozuna cables and housings. Have you noticed any difference in the shifting and braking quality with those cables and housings? I'm running the stock SRAM stuff on mine and the coating on the cables is coming off. It still shifts fine but it looks like crap to me. They run fine on my DA 7800 machine but just wanted to see if it works as well with SRAM.

Thanks,
Chl


----------



## shotojs78

why on the caad 10, the seatpost collar seems to be always inverted??


----------



## jlandry

monofin said:


> Wow, already a couple of CAAD10 bikes here around.
> Let’s start a CAAD 10 gallery.
> 
> i love mine:aureola:


I love this black on black. Very stealthy.:thumbsup:


----------



## tindrum

aw man, i wanted the BoB paint-job so bad! my red frame should be in any day now.


----------



## niskyspy

CHL said:


> Hi niskyspy:
> 
> It looks like you're running Yokozuna cables and housings. Have you noticed any difference in the shifting and braking quality with those cables and housings? I'm running the stock SRAM stuff on mine and the coating on the cables is coming off. It still shifts fine but it looks like crap to me. They run fine on my DA 7800 machine but just wanted to see if it works as well with SRAM.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chl


With Yokozuna it wasn't so much a difference in shifting but the huge difference in braking. Before this build I had two different bike setups one with stock SRAM housings and other with Dura-Ace. The SRAM felt the worst out of all for brake feel, the brakes were very squishy unlike the Dura-Ace and Yokozuna which were firm with great feedback. One thing I didn't like about Yokozuna is that the brake housing is very thick and very hard to bend. I had to literary spend half an hour getting the housing length right (new build so nothing to compare it to) for front and rear brakes so that the springiness of the cable would not rotate the brake caliper causing it to rub the rim. Other than that I will most likely buy Yokozuna again because I love my brakes firm and responsive. Dura-Ace was very close 2nd, too bad they don't make them without the Dura-Ace stamps on the housing.



mikeyp123 said:


> Dudes nice bikes... but seriously, chop down those steerers.


Thank you. I haven't ridden it yet. I live in NY and the weather is just starting to turn good but its still very muddy on the roads, so I am riding my beater until the roads dry up. I will cut the steerer once I figure out where it needs to be cut at, as of right now its at its max and I will spend the first month dialing the height.


----------



## costabiker

*CAAD 10 Red on Red*

Thought I would share. 15.75 lbs in a 60cm.


----------



## zamboni

costabike wow that is a light bike for size 60cm.


----------



## sponger78

Just picked mine up after 5 week wait.


----------



## AvantDale

The 10's are all looking sick! I want to see one on some 50 or 60mm wheels. 

Wish my buddy had the patience to wait for a 10, instead of picking up a Special-ed Tarmac.


----------



## juanj

sponger78, I'm liking the b&w look of your caad10. Looks like a 48cm? That's about my size, and I'm wondering if the smaller size caad10s, with such beefy headtube junctures, are extra stiff (of course, no real way of comparing). How's the ride compared to other bikes you've owned?


----------



## sponger78

Wish my buddy had the patience to wait for a 10, instead of picking up a Special-ed Tarmac.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, waiting is the hard part. I almost gave up and gotten the 2009 Fuji SL1 on closeout instead.


----------



## sponger78

juanj, I'm only 5ft 3 and 140lbs, and yeah it's a 48cm. This is my 1st road bike, but I have been riding mountain bikes for a while. The only thing I can say is it's light (17lbs), stiff, and fast. As comparing it to my other bikes it's a Cannondale just like my other ones, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## ziscwg

sponger78 said:


> juanj, I'm only 5ft 3 and 140lbs, and yeah it's a 48cm. This is my 1st road bike, but I have been riding mountain bikes for a while. The only thing I can say is it's light (17lbs), stiff, and fast. As comparing it to my other bikes it's a Cannondale just like my other ones, it's pretty sweet.



They are stupid light. My 56 with a Force group, Williams Sys 30 wheels, 25c tires, computer, 2 bottle cages, and my boat anchor (but love them) Time ATAC pedals (354gr), came in at 17.5 lbs.


----------



## juanj

sponger78 said:


> juanj, I'm only 5ft 3 and 140lbs, and yeah it's a 48cm. This is my 1st road bike, but I have been riding mountain bikes for a while. The only thing I can say is it's light (17lbs), stiff, and fast. As comparing it to my other bikes it's a Cannondale just like my other ones, it's pretty sweet.


Thanks. This model and size is top of my list to test ride.


----------



## climbinthebigring

Ordered the caad 10 105 last on Sunday. Shop said about mid April for 58cm frames. I hate being tall :mad2:


----------



## AvantDale

What is with Cannondale and the wait times? We are approaching the middle of 2011 and still can't deliver the 2011 bikes.


----------



## choiboi




----------



## ziscwg

My newest addition..............

View attachment 227163


View attachment 227162


View attachment 227164



She's a dirty girl too

View attachment 227165


View attachment 227166


----------



## ziscwg

AvantDale said:


> What is with Cannondale and the wait times? We are approaching the middle of 2011 and still can't deliver the 2011 bikes.


They are not the only one. My LBS said they tried to order some new Scott bikes and they are sold out of many of the 2011 bikes. There's none in the pipe either. They said they had to wait for 2012 models in July


----------



## zamboni

Materials shortage that cause delay in production.


----------



## BadBoyNY

niskyspy said:


>


That's a nice 10 you have there, can you tell me where you bought your stand from.

Thanks.


----------



## Steady

Just brought home my CAAD 10-3 a week ago. Have yet to take it out for a ride or some quality pictures but I thought I would toss up a photo or two. Complete stock plus Keo Carbon Blade cromo pedals and a couple cages..


----------



## sloncek

Ergh.. Even Shop doesnt even know when caad10s gonna arrive....They think caad should be available till end of May. STUPID .


----------



## jcgill

sloncek---You aren't alone, i ordered mine in Februrary, and it isnt expected until July! Good thing i have 3 other bikes to ride until then!


----------



## sloncek

Well atm i have 20 y old 15kg/33lbs stupid mtb and cant wait for brand new cannondale


----------



## tindrum

jc... is it the color choice that is making it take so long? my dealer told me the wait was until july for the white one, but the red in a few weeks. of course, it's been delayed twice since then. but the newest estimate is tomorrow, so here's hoping. this is for a frame-set only as well..


----------



## jcgill

I think all the 10-3s and 10-1s are backordered.

I ordered the Black/Green 10-3, and was told July......so a few weeks ago i thought about getting the Red/White 10-1 (thinking it would be in stock or arrive sooner). That is out until late June too, and the Black/Black "Stealth" 10-1 is out till late July.

Cannondale admits they didnt think HighEnd components on Aluminum frames would sell as well as they have, they just cant keep up....seems they have enough Rival and 105 bikes tho.


----------



## smodro

I posted this on another thread but when my bike shop went to order the 10-4 in white (54cm) they were told it would not be available until the end of the year. Now, i didn't ask if that meant Sept, Oct, etc. But no way was I waiting that long. I'd be riding it on a trainer if I did that. So, I got the Black and it was here in less than a week.


----------



## Brentos

Just ordered a CAAD 10 4 (56cm, Black, Compact)

There were a number in stock at Cannondale, I'll put up some pics next week.


----------



## s4one

Brentos said:


> Just ordered a CAAD 10 4 (56cm, Black, Compact)
> 
> There were a number in stock at Cannondale, I'll put up some pics next week.


May I ask how much you paid? I am paying about 2000usd due to my location, Damn I wish I could buy it in the states. I think it comes out to 1800 after tax?


----------



## Brentos

s4one said:


> May I ask how much you paid? I am paying about 2000usd due to my location, Damn I wish I could buy it in the states. I think it comes out to 1800 after tax?


I get discounted pricing, but the going rate is $1,700 before taxes...


----------



## s4one

about 1832 after taxes with a 7.75% rate? So I gues yea around 1800... thanks


----------



## cgrr

I'm on the search for my first real road bike and the CAAD 10 is on my short list. I picked it up in the shop and was freaked out by how scary light it was. I am assuming everybody is loving theirs?


----------



## ziscwg

cgrr said:


> I'm on the search for my first real road bike and the CAAD 10 is on my short list. I picked it up in the shop and was freaked out by how scary light it was. I am assuming everybody is loving theirs?



It is scary lite, but a nice ride. Yes, love mine. 

I picked up the unassembled frame and thought they needed to tie a weight to it because it was going to float away. I think if you fill it with helium and plug the weld vent holes, you could have a 0 gr frame...


----------



## smodro

s4one: My lbs had the price at 1699.00 and gave me a 10% discount ( they were having a spring sale) and 25% off accessories. So, I paid 1530.00 plus tax.


----------



## beagley

AvantDale said:


> What is with Cannondale and the wait times? We are approaching the middle of 2011 and still can't deliver the 2011 bikes.


first year for them overseas, the crazy importing of apple products from taiwan bogging up the shipping industry, earthquake/tsunami.


----------



## tindrum

if it is of interest to anyone, the 10-4's with SRAM rival seem to be available for shipping to cdale dealers right now. i had a frameset only on order that has been delayed many times, so finally the shop i am dealing with called and said they would just order the entire bike with rival, strip it down, sell the parts on ebay, and get me a frame now, awesome.


----------



## sloncek

im in Turkey and looking for red 10-5.Prolly gonna wait MORE for that beauty


----------



## MadRoc92

Brentos said:


> I get discounted pricing, but the going rate is $1,700 before taxes...


Yeah, mine was $1700. Then I was back in the shop a few weeks later and saw they had a $120 instant rebate and they adjusted it for me, so $1580.


----------



## Xcelerate

Ziscwg, how do you like those Williams wheels?


----------



## jackster57

niskyspy said:


>


Do you have the weight / size for that CAAD? Looking good.


----------



## thekidd

wow it's hard to believe that a complete Aluminum Caad 10 can weigh around 16 lbs! i have to have one!:idea:


----------



## CHL

It's a misconception that you cannot build a very light aluminum bicycle that is both efficient and comfortable. If you recall the 2004 Giro, Cunego won that Giro riding the CAAD8 primarily, while his captain Simoni achieved third place riding the Six 13.

I got a chance to hold a full DA7801 CAAD8 in a 56-58cm at the San Francisco Grand Prix (when it had sufficient funding to organize). My wife and I were shocked by how light it was. My CAAD9 with DA7801 and Campagnolo Eurus wheels weigs in at 15.5lbs, which includes the pedals.

I don't believe that we'll ever see a resurgence of aluminum, since Carbon has become the dominant material. However, it's nice to have less expensive alternatives that rival the most expensive carbon bikes. It's also nice to drop the guy with the expensive carbon bike, riding the less expensive bike.

chl


----------



## Brentos

Picked up my CAAD 10 4 compact today.

17.2 lb. Out of the box. I'll post some picks later...


----------



## ziscwg

thekidd said:


> wow it's hard to believe that a complete Aluminum Caad 10 can weigh around 16 lbs! i have to have one!:idea:



And......................the DA model goes for $3200 under 16 lbs!!!


----------



## tindrum

so, after my red frameset being delayed thrice, and then ordering a complete bike with rival in white to strip down, the shop finally got it in today... but it's black. so i've had half the available colors on order this month, but they all look great to me to be honest, and i'm just happy it's finally here. i only had a few minutes to ogle it because it was out of the cannondale dealer and right on to my lbs to have them put my dura ace grouppo on it. now one more week of waiting....!!!


----------



## ziscwg

tindrum said:


> so, after my red frameset being delayed thrice, and then ordering a complete bike with rival in white to strip down, the shop finally got it in today... but it's black. so i've had half the available colors on order this month, but they all look great to me to be honest, and i'm just happy it's finally here. i only had a few minutes to ogle it because it was out of the cannondale dealer and right on to my lbs to have them put my dura ace grouppo on it. now one more week of waiting....!!!


Glad to hear you got your ride!!!!!

It takes them a week to put on a group set????

My LBS did mine in 4 hrs. That included them pulling hte parts of my old frame!!!!


----------



## ziscwg

I saw another CAAD10 on my way to work today. I wasnt sure if I should be mad and run him of the road for having the same bike as me or see it as a validation of my choice. Hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## MarvinK

I'd love to see one with the white & teal-y blue...


----------



## New_Personal_Best

MarvinK said:


> I'd love to see one with the white & teal-y blue...


I brought home my *white & blue* yesterday. I can't wait to ride it. It is 58cm with Rival and without pedals or bottle cages it weighed 17.19 lbs. 

I only test rode it for 9 miles about a month ago. Really nice climbing hills, felt weird climbing out of the saddle cause it doesn't flex and squirm like my old steel frame. Plus cadence is a bit awkward cause I currently use 170 cranks not the 175 that come with most new large frame bikes. Climbing while sitting felt awesome though.

The bike shop owner was very cool and let me trade the tires out from 23's Schwalbe Lugano to 25's C Gatorskins.

I test rode a TREK 2.3 (105 group) too before buying the CAAD10. It was comfortable with respect to vibration and saddle, shifted well, but didn't stand out climbing or accelerating - it felt a little less lively and responsive compared with the CAAD10. All they had was a triple to test at the other shop. It weighed, w/o pedals & cages, 19.15 lbs (BIG difference!).

My old steel frame bike weighs 22.5 lbs with aksium wheels, so this will be a nice drop in weight - plus I've been losing wt.

I will take some pictures and post them soon.


----------



## speks22

costabiker said:


> Thought I would share. 15.75 lbs in a 60cm.


Costabiker, would you mind sharing your cycling dimensions, inseam, etc., if you have those things? I am looking in between the 58-60cm as my next bike.

These are my Measurements:

Inseam: 36.5
Trunk: 26.25
Forearm: 15
Arm: 27.5
Thigh: 24.25
Lower Leg: 23.25
Sternal Notch: 63
Total Body Height: 75

Competitive cyclist seems to suggest a 58 would be better, but i currently ride a 2005 fuji team sl with a 59cm TT and a 130cm stem and feel perfectly comfortably. the only questionable thing is i currently have a zero setback post with the saddle almost all the way forward on the rails to achieve KOPs (or what feels correct for my pedalstroke)

Thanks!


----------



## tindrum

here's mine after a particularly windy, dirty, wet ride... I would like to try a bb30 crank someday, but right now the old DA 7800 is doing great, and the bike is plenty stiff. the aksiums are in the process of being replaced by ROL d'huez's with DT swiss 240 hubs, which will weigh damn near a pound less! also, waiting for my matching 3T stem


----------



## samhaute

I just picked up my CAAD 10-4 on Monday. Only been able to ride around my neighborhood so far. I am loving the bike and am looking forward to putting a ton of miles on it this summer. I will attempt to post pics tonight.


-Sam


----------



## ironicqueery

My CAAD10. I've had it for maybe 3 weeks now and love it. This was my first day with it. Since then I've changed out the saddle, pedals, and saddlebag. 










More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/pearmon/sets/72157626648242346/


----------



## CHL

How did you get the raw aluminum version of the CAAD10? I was told that Cannondale did not make produce it, even though the company advertised the model on its website. The raw aluminum is the one to get, imho. That is one hot bike!

chl


----------



## ironicqueery

It's the women's model - but from my research - same geometry as men's. i couldn't find a difference.


----------



## Xcelerate

Nope. I like paint.


----------



## CHL

ironicqueery said:


> It's the women's model - but from my research - same geometry as men's. i couldn't find a difference.


I see that I'm not the only one that has gone that route. I have the raw aluminum version of the CAAD9, which was only available as a woman's model. It's strange that Cannondale doesn't offer it for the male models. My CAAD9 has a floral decor but the CAAD10 has a rather neutral gender appearance. Perhaps the raw aluminum did not sell very well for Cannondale. 

Would any of you guys have purchased the raw aluminum, if Cannondale made it in your size?

CHL


----------



## Sloburu

I didn't like the look of it on the website, but since my sister in law got that color it looks much better in person. I still don't like the fork.


----------



## zamboni

I think black is classic looks on raw aluminum.Nice bike.


----------



## neilcrumpton

ironicqueery said:


> It's the women's model - but from my research - same geometry as men's. i couldn't find a difference.


Looks like the geo for the 48cm frame is very comparable (according to c'dale website) but it starts to differ in several areas when you size up to the 54. Not too sure what impact that would have though as I've only ridden the men's 54 and not the women's version.

Just sayin.


----------



## Breneko

niskyspy said:


>


What kind of bar tape/seat is on there?


----------



## AvantDale

ironicqueery said:


> My CAAD10. I've had it for maybe 3 weeks now and love it. This was my first day with it. Since then I've changed out the saddle, pedals, and saddlebag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/pearmon/sets/72157626648242346/


They have a raw version of the feminine Synapse too.

I really liked the look of the raw CAAD8.

airsoft510's


----------



## zamboni

How about my coffee shop ride on a caad 9 flatbar.


----------



## hendrick81

I want a caad10 now.lol


----------



## AvantDale

jmilliron's from WW


----------



## effersl

Picked up my CAAD10 a few weeks ago. Pics after my first ride, sans clipless pedals, saddle bag, and bottle cages.


----------



## Xcelerate

I really like the race red color!


----------



## iampogi

It would look great with white handlebar tape and red hoods


----------



## mobilesleepy

ironicqueery said:


> It's the women's model - but from my research - same geometry as men's. i couldn't find a difference.




Nice looking bike.

What got you on the women's model? What differences are there?
I've been looking at the geo charts on the Cannondale website, and it looks more like the inbetween sizes for the men's models- with taller headtubes and shorter toptubes, but the same angles for the most part.


----------



## monofin

now with the Rotor crank


----------



## ziscwg

iampogi said:


> It would look great with white handlebar tape and red hoods



White bar tape, baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.

It gets dirty breathing on it.


----------



## Devastator

ziscwg said:


> White bar tape, baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.
> 
> It gets dirty breathing on it.


Ha, I just put white bar tape on and my chain dropped today got my hands greasy, and I was scared to put my hands on the bar tape. But I still like the way it looks and would not go back.


----------



## mark-00255

Hey everybody. New guy here in this forum, and new Cannondale owner. Just picked up my CAAD10 5 yesterday, and commuted to work on it today for my first official ride! 

The LBS sales guy asked me today how I liked it (I dropped by for some tweaks on the way home), and I said I feel like I'm cheating. I love my old RB-1, but this is a whole 'nother league here! 

Pic, brand new, just home from the store with Shimano 105 pedals. I'll be taking off the wheel reflectors very shortly!


----------



## sloncek

I just grabbed my Caad10-5 Red today.Cannondale sent only 1(one) caad-5 56cm to my country and thats mine now  Looks sick with red Look keo s.Ill put pics soon


----------



## jlandry

monofin said:


> now with the Rotor crank


What's the story with the bottle cage?


----------



## ziscwg

mark-00255 said:


> Hey everybody. New guy here in this forum, and new Cannondale owner. Just picked up my CAAD10 5 yesterday, and commuted to work on it today for my first official ride!
> 
> The LBS sales guy asked me today how I liked it (I dropped by for some tweaks on the way home), and I said I feel like I'm cheating. I love my old RB-1, but this is a whole 'nother league here!
> 
> Pic, brand new, just home from the store with Shimano 105 pedals. I'll be taking off the wheel reflectors very shortly!


Oh come on, leave the reflectors on for a while so people can call you Fred. 

Well, what's really weird about wheel reflectors is they would scare me at speed.


----------



## gabollini

*Red Cannondale CAAD 10*

Posted this on the other thread as well. Eye popping red. This frame was a warranty replacement for a red Six 13 that was showing a spider crack in the underbelly of the downtube where the carbon meets the aluminum. That was my 2nd Six 13; the first was replaced because of the raw aluminum spider cracks where carbon met aluminum. So much for the Six 13. This bike rides has a more stiff ride. The Six 13 was a cadillac, but this bike compares well to the 2010 Super, which I recently sold.


----------



## Lil Dale

Maybe it looks good in person.


----------



## garethjohn

just got a caad 9 and now i want a black caad 10 so friggin bad!!


----------



## ziscwg

gabollini said:


> Posted this on the other thread as well. Eye popping red. This frame was a warranty replacement for a red Six 13 that was showing a spider crack in the underbelly of the downtube where the carbon meets the aluminum. That was my 2nd Six 13; the first was replaced because of the raw aluminum spider cracks where carbon met aluminum. So much for the Six 13. This bike rides has a more stiff ride. The Six 13 was a cadillac, but this bike compares well to the 2010 Super, which I recently sold.



You NEED to get one of those Richey "wet red" stems to round out that little red devil. Then to go on further, some red Speedplay pedals


----------



## Dan Gerous

Even a Ferrari wouldn't dare to be that red! :wink5:


----------



## iampogi

*Yippe!*

I've since flipped the stem and knocked it down a few spacers. Things I'm planning on doing in the near future:
White Hudz and Fizik white bartape 
White Ritchey WCS stem and Curve Handlebar 
Thomson Masterpiece seat post

I may change the Shifter/derailleurs to Sram Red/Force mix or get a new crankset. Thoughts?


----------



## dfarnquist

jlandry said:


> I love this black on black. Very stealthy.:thumbsup:


I agree. Very sharp with all black like that!


----------



## Breneko

AvantDale said:


> They have a raw version of the feminine Synapse too.
> 
> I really liked the look of the raw CAAD8.
> 
> airsoft510's


When I saw these pictures a while ago and I wasn't a huge fan of the aluminium then.

I just saw the raw aluminium caad10 on the road.......wow. It looks incredible. Photos just don't do it justice.

If only I wasn't 6'2....


----------



## jcgill

All beautiful bikes in here.

Here is my CAAD 10-3 Ultegra 54cm.
All stock except i added Ultegra 6700 calipers and the Bontrager green bar tape, which matches surprizing well!


----------



## sponger78

I want to put a little more white on my 10-5. I did put white tires on but they get dirty easily. Maybe next time I will put white tires with the black center on. I really like white bar tape, but afraid of it getting dirty so quickly.


----------



## hmai18

Avoid cork-based white tape and stick with synthetic stuff like Fizik or Specialized. I've been using Fizik white tape for years and it'll last an entire season and then some if you wipe it down every now and then. Or just stick with black tape and get white hoods. Throw a white saddle on and that'll be plenty of white accent.

White tires will always end up grey. Stick with black tires.


----------



## MarvinK

Lizard Skins feels great and cleans up even better. I always recommend Fizik if you don't like Grippy or you like really thin tape--and Lizard Skins if you like grippy or extra padded. 

Fizik dual:tape does not clean or hold up as well.


----------



## MarvinK

yea... and only white tape if you're getting a white saddle. Always match your tape and saddle!!


----------



## Sloburu

Where can you get the bar tape that came with the bike?


----------



## CAADEL

Here's my new 2011 CAAD10-5 with Look Keo Classic pedals and 2010 Specialized Comp Road shoes




























And, please excuse my unorthodox way of taking pictures, but I get bored easily with the same angles again and again :crazy:.


----------



## Sloburu

whats going on with your front wheel? is it spinning so fast it has no spokes/can't see the spokes?? lol


----------



## CAADEL

Sloburu said:


> whats going on with your front wheel? is it spinning so fast it has no spokes/can't see the spokes?? lol


It's the new magnetic levitating spokeless Shimano RS10 
The rear wheel which is also a Shimano RS10, is the version with spokes


----------



## ziscwg

MarvinK said:


> yea... and only white tape if you're getting a white saddle. Always match your tape and saddle!!


But you can't see your saddle riding.......................................

If you can see both the saddle and the tape, that means you are not riding your bike. You are a borderline poser then..................

I never really understood all this matching obsession with road bikes. I ride what works best for me, saddle, tires, shoes, shorts/bib and ride hard.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

ziscwg said:


> But you can't see your saddle riding.......................................
> 
> If you can see both the saddle and the tape, that means you are not riding your bike. You are a borderline poser then..................
> 
> I never really understood all this matching obsession with road bikes. I ride what works best for me, saddle, tires, shoes, shorts/bib and ride hard.


It's ok, I never really understood why people get put off by other people's obsessions.


----------



## MondoRock

ziscwg said:


> But you can't see your saddle riding.......................................
> 
> If you can see both the saddle and the tape, that means you are not riding your bike. You are a borderline poser then..................
> 
> I never really understood all this matching obsession with road bikes. I ride what works best for me, saddle, tires, shoes, shorts/bib and ride hard.


It's in the rules.

Rule #8


----------



## CAADEL

MondoRock said:


> It's in the rules.
> 
> Rule #8


Cannondale reserves the right *to change the rules* to improve products without prior notification, which may cause differences in the information listed on velominati.com.

E.g. CAAD 10 1 Dura-Ace | Road | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

Therefore, rule #8 is now considered obsolete.


----------



## alp aslan

Finally It arrived to new home, 
I changed some parts. I used mavic open pro wheelset with dt swiss spokes and novatec hubs, saddle : san marco concor light, stem : deda , handlebar: deda . It weights 8 kg. It's a caad10-5


----------



## CAAD2

*2012 caad10 5*

HI - Just brought my new CAAD10 home last night and couldnt be happier. Im upgrading from a CAAD2 M500 mountain bike that Ive tried to make more road worthy over the year and the difference between the two is huge. Had the chance to get a 2011 CAAD10 - 5 from an out of state dealer for a heck of a price but ended up sticking with my LBS plus I really like the team colors on this one.


----------



## AvantDale

The sickest 10 I've seen yet!










From WW...


----------



## hmai18

Sweet rig, but too many decals.


----------



## J-HY

that is one sweet Caad. Making me want to build one!


----------



## ziscwg

MondoRock said:


> It's in the rules.
> 
> Rule #8


The rules and I have problem as I posted this in another thread:
___________________________________
*I've broken rule #42 to many times.......

So, that means I broke #1

And #2 is out too as I have advise a new road bike purchaser to buy a helmet with a visor.

So, the leaves me breaking #35 regularly on my evening rides.

#4? Don't get me started. It's about the engine, not the bike.

#5? Good rule!!

#8 is a joke on my bike. I buy what works best for me or priced right

#10 So true

#17, if it fit and it was on sale, I'd buy buy it, but then mix and match with other kits depending on what's clean.

#18? gone................in mtb races.

#19 is gone because the mtb jersey was clean and on top

#24, nope, I'm a "slow to change" cocky American. You get my units and I expect you to convert them yourself.

#34 was gone for a year or so

#40? give me a brake D) I can barely get them damn tires on.

#63? Half the time I don't know where I'm going. How would I even think of telling others.

#65 is golden. I'm glad it didn't mention anything about the bike being clean other than the drivetrain. Or, I'd be out this one too.

So, with all these violations, I'll probably be kicked of RBR and always ride solo :cryin:*


----------



## CAADEL

ziscwg said:


> #24, nope, I'm a "slow to change" cocky American. You get my units and I expect you to convert them yourself.


Do you buy 27.5"x0.9" tires or 700x23?
Do you ride a 22" frame or a 56cm?
Is the length of your handle bar 17.32" or is it 44cm?
And I really doubt you sit on 5.63" saddle. It is 143mm.
Finally the length of you crank is not 6.8". As far as I know it is 172.5mm.

Road bike is synonymous to metric.

If you want to use inches and miles, you'd better start riding a mountain bike.


----------



## rraymonddd

I want one.......... sigh


----------



## ziscwg

CAADEL said:


> Do you buy 27.5"x0.9" tires or 700x23?
> Do you ride a 22" frame or a 56cm?
> Is the length of your handle bar 17.32" or is it 44cm?
> And I really doubt you sit on 5.63" saddle. It is 143mm.
> Finally the length of you crank is not 6.8". As far as I know it is 172.5mm.
> 
> Road bike is synonymous to metric.
> 
> If you want to use inches and miles, you'd better start riding a mountain bike.


LOL, rule #24 just mention distances and I do refer to miles when I say how far and how fast. I think I will start using inches for my frame size. It will freak a few out when I say 22 in stead of 56. 

Oh and my first love is mtb, so I know the 2.xx tire specs real well. Both road and mtb STATED tires size and actual are a crap shoot. I just put a 0.98" Vittoria Diamonte on and it's smaller than my 0.944 Vittoria Open Pave'. WTF!!!! I guess I'll be having green walled tires on my red and white CAAD10. I love those Paves, but they only come in green.


----------



## Unknown Arch

CAAD2 said:


> HI - Just brought my new CAAD10 home last night and couldnt be happier. Im upgrading from a CAAD2 M500 mountain bike that Ive tried to make more road worthy over the year and the difference between the two is huge. Had the chance to get a 2011 CAAD10 - 5 from an out of state dealer for a heck of a price but ended up sticking with my LBS plus I really like the team colors on this one.


Love that paint scheme. That's so tight. Congrats.


----------



## hmai18

2011 CAAD10 by Hung.QM, on Flickr


----------



## gabollini

*CAAD 10 white w/ a little bit of red to make it go 2 mph faster*

My new CAAD 10 black/white and red.


----------



## NittanyLion

I've had my CAAD10 5 since April of this year. It's my first bike since I was a teenager. I'm now 50 yrs old. I've loved riding it this summer. I don't ride as much as I'd like (there's just not enough hours in the day). I've put on 1000 miles this summer. It's not much coming from a newbie like me but I would highly recommend this bike to anyone looking for a new ride.


----------



## jeepseahawk

Just got mine 2 weeks ago, first road bike and it is really fun.


----------



## wesleyjack

Cannot get over how good the Black and green frame on the 2011 10-3 looks, wanted on so bad. Those matt black ones are pretty great looking too. 
Just ordered a 2012 10-5 in the white replica color, only thing currently available, apparently all the other CAADs of any color won't be out until Jan 1 or later, and pretty much all the 2011's are gone from stores. Cannondale must be making all their bikes in limited runs.


----------



## wesleyjack

Any of you who got to womens frame instead of the men's did you have to switch out the handlebars due to them being narrow? thanks


----------



## ziscwg

wesleyjack said:


> Cannot get over how good the Black and green frame on the 2011 10-3 looks, wanted on so bad. Those matt black ones are pretty great looking too.
> Just ordered a 2012 10-5 in the white replica color, only thing currently available, apparently all the other CAADs of any color won't be out until Jan 1 or later, and pretty much all the 2011's are gone from stores. Cannondale must be making all their bikes in limited runs.


Even when the 2011 were out, some colors were hard to come by. I'm not sure if there was a material/production shortage, like carbon for the SuperSix, or Cannondale just under estimated demand of the CAAD10.

I like the black/green CAAD10 look too. I could not get one as it was not offered as a color on my warranty replacement.


----------



## choiboi

Black and green fo shizzle!


----------



## wesleyjack

those are awesome


----------



## Gobiking12344

Monofin,

WOW! Nice & totally classy looking in the black. That's the cleanest look yet.

Gobiking12344


----------



## 8toes

choiboi said:


> Black and green fo shizzle!


Fo shizzle, indeed. Smokin'!!!!!!


----------



## ArnoJanssen

I just picked up my '12 CAAD10-3 Ultegra yesterday. I will use it as my second road bike; for long rides and dirty weather in winter also. My other bike (white Addict R15 with white saddle and bartape) can stay clean a little longer that way :blush2: 

It is pretty standard except the 39 chainring instead of the 34. In that way I can use the same gears I'm used to: mostly 39-18 on solo rides to keep a nice high cadence of around 110. I also changed the Aksium's to Racing 7's because of some bad experience's with Mavic (spareparts and hubs) and some good ones with Fulcrum, the racing 0 on my Addict.

Steerer tube will be cut and I'm looking forward to ride this thing! The saddle looks nice and comfy, will be a big plus! The Ultegra glossy grey looks great on this bike as the frame is matte black and graphite, the latter matches the gruppo color.


----------



## EvenKeel

tindrum said:


> here's mine after a particularly windy, dirty, wet ride... I would like to try a bb30 crank someday, but right now the old DA 7800 is doing great, and the bike is plenty stiff. the aksiums are in the process of being replaced by ROL d'huez's with DT swiss 240 hubs, which will weigh damn near a pound less! also, waiting for my matching 3T stem


Can you please provide some specifics around the carbon topcap in the picture above. Thanks.


----------



## wesleyjack

that's the same black frame color they are offering on the 105 (I wonder if they will have the black 105 group to match), It looks really nice. I wish they were selling that 105 before Jan 1.


----------



## tindrum

here are some updated pics after the bikes first full season...


----------



## tindrum

and even- i'm honestly not sure about the top cap on the stem. i ordered all the 3T parts from my LBS, and when they assembled everything that was on there. I don't know if it came from 3T, or was an extra of some sort laying around the shop they threw on for me (i suspect the latter).


----------



## werne1nm

sub 16 pounds


----------



## ARE.

Very nice colour indeed. I appreciate these threads since good pictures usually do paint schemes more justice than (or change my opinion about) catalogue photos.


----------



## CAADEL

werne1nm said:


> sub 16 pounds


Nice white wheels! Can you post a full side-on photo showing both wheels? Maybe red instead of blue decals on them would be better.


----------



## Dan Gerous

tindrum said:


> here are some updated pics after the bikes first full season...


Nice continuity of the stripe from the seat tube to the seatpost... :thumbsup:


----------



## wesleyjack

*CAAD10-5 special commuter edition*

This is my 2012 CAAD10-5 replica color commuter edition (not a real edition)


----------



## harleycyclist

Very nice, I like the color.


----------



## Jlomb436

wesleyjack said:


> This is my 2012 CAAD10-5 replica color commuter edition (not a real edition)


Howdy. Where did you get the matching bar tape? Looks pretty good.


----------



## wesleyjack

Jlomb436 said:


> Howdy. Where did you get the matching bar tape? Looks pretty good.


That's Fizik apple green bar tape, The bike came with white and I just wasn't going to deal with that.


----------



## Bosplya

Just bought a CAAD10 105 today. I went with the intension to buy a CAAD8 105 and test rode both. I was skeptical about finding any differences. It was instant when I felt the nimbleness of the bike. Anyhow, I'll post pics of my CAAD10 tomorrow after I pick it up.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

I bought a '11 CAAD10 Rival rode it once for about 60 miles
then did Levi's Gran Fondo on it.
awesome bike!


----------



## ilfrancese

maybe my next bike


----------



## Bosplya

Here's my new Ferrari(11' caad10 105)...


----------



## hary

Hi, my first post here . Here we go, my CAAD 10, my second Cannondale


----------



## Accordion

*2012 CAAD10-4 Blue/Orange*

Here it is...


----------



## Onno

My first racing bike and my first forum post. After trying a Synapse for a couple of weeks I decided to buy a racing bike (normally I ride my mountainbikes)
I got a brand new frame and black 105 group. Other parts we're bought from different webshops. After all parts arrived I could build my bike.

I'm very happy with it!


----------



## Unknown Arch

Accordion said:


> Here it is...


Congrats, that looks so bad ass. Love that paint job.


----------



## EuroSVT

Love the colorway on the blue/orange CAAD 10~4!


----------



## jcgill

That blue/orange "gulf" colored bike looks alot better in person than on the cataloge photos...Nice bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## CAAD2

Accordion said:


> Here it is...


That is a great looking bike. Congratulations


----------



## Accordion

Thanks guys! My apologies for the crappy iPhone pic. My DSLR is at Nikon HQ in El Segundo getting repaired (for the FOURTH time) and when I get it back I'll attempt to do the paint scheme justice like the beautiful pictures above mine of the black/green CAAD10.

I bought it on a leap of faith because I wanted Rival and didn't like the other paint scheme. In person it is really flattering. I've been at stops a couple of times and had people ask me about it. That never happened once in 8000 miles on my 2010 CAAD9-5 BBQ bike!

I highly recommend this color.


----------



## preacherman

*New CAAD10*

Picked up a leftover 2011 last week. Very impressed with it so far.


----------



## CAAD2

preacherman said:


> Picked up a leftover 2011 last week. Very impressed with it so far.


Nice looking setup. What cages are those?

Im using the C-Dale GT40s right now and might be looking for something different.


----------



## preacherman

CAAD2 said:


> Nice looking setup. What cages are those?
> 
> Im using the C-Dale GT40s right now and might be looking for something different.


Thanks. The cages are Blackburn Camber CFs.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

2nd ride on this bike, 100% off the shelf, complete stock Rival 2011 bike
did Levi's Grand Fondo 

great bike!


----------



## EuroSVT

Somebody with the CAAD 10~4 "Gulf" needs to grab some orange Speedplay's and snap a pic. Would look so sick! I would, but opted for the other colorway


----------



## MarvinK

ziscwg said:


> But you can't see your saddle riding.......................................
> 
> If you can see both the saddle and the tape, that means you are not riding your bike. You are a borderline poser then..................



Or it means you're out of the saddle climbing or sprinting... and you want to look extra good doing it.


----------



## EuroSVT

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Have a Thomson stem and Mavic Kysyrium SL's on the way, still need to cut the steerer


----------



## jcgill

Very nice EuroSVT, i really like the Lime Green accents on the clear coated aluminum!


----------



## EuroSVT

jcgill said:


> Very nice EuroSVT, i really like the Lime Green accents on the clear coated aluminum!


Thanks! I figured people would like it or hate it that colorway. It does go against
"the rules" but I've always been a little out of step with the herd. I have to admit that the lime & aluminum isn't going to look so great when the new Mavic's get put on :nonod:


----------



## hmai18

That's the first non-catalog shot of the 2012 raw frame I've seen. Looks good.


----------



## Bosplya

EuroSVT, you're making me regret not buying that frame color. I like the lime tires.


----------



## drsrt8

Finished the build of my CAAD 10-4. Upgraded cranks to canondale sl's, Sram Red (except front derailleur) , zipp 303 with Ti skewers, FSA wingpro bars, Easton ec90 carbon seatpost, Specialized romin expert seat, and Keo carbon pedals.


----------



## uffy

The matte black and the raw frame look amazing. Kudos!


----------



## EuroSVT

Coming along a little more. Dropped the stem height, added a Thomson stem...had their seatpost collar too but had to send off for a larger size


----------



## bmxboy2292

My new CAAD10 5 changed out the tires, saddle, and bar tape. Not much, but more upgrades later in the future!


----------



## EuroSVT

Halloween pedals


----------



## wilmamiller32

Looks amazing! Can't wait to see more photos of this.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

I'm pretty much amazed with this bike.
altho I have changed a few things from stock.
a set of Williams 30x wheels
thompson masterpiece seatpost
Aliente carbon saddle
FSA bar and stem.
new ultegra carbon pedals


----------



## EuroSVT

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I'm pretty much amazed with this bike.
> altho I have changed a few things from stock.
> a set of Williams 30x wheels
> thompson masterpiece seatpost
> Aliente carbon saddle
> FSA bar and stem.
> new ultegra carbon pedals


Dude that bike is looking so nice! I was thinking I was the only person with a straight Thomson seatpost, lol. Black & white is such a killer combination.

TTP!





sorry about blowing up the thread with pic's of my bike. I'm just so amped on it...dunno. Must be a gearhead type thing ha-ha


----------



## tindrum

euro, what size collar does that frame take?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

EuroSVT said:


> Dude that bike is looking so nice! I was thinking I was the only person with a straight Thomson seatpost, lol. Black & white is such a killer combination.
> 
> TTP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about blowing up the thread with pic's of my bike. I'm just so amped on it...dunno. Must be a gearhead type thing ha-ha


I never liked the bent seatpost look, unless its a Moots. I never understood why Thomson didn't just make a seatpost clamp with setback.

anyways... yes... CAAD10's are awesome bikes. Bang vs Buck!


----------



## EuroSVT

I forget...we measured it with calipers.None of the Thomson collars will fit


----------



## Zitter




----------



## EuroSVT

^ Sweet rig! :thumbsup:


----------



## manymiles

This is my 2012 frame build, just need a few parts left(brakes,levers,chain,cables,tape).
Shooting for 15.5 lbs.


----------



## bensophoto

*My Caad10 105*

Just got this last week -- put about 100k on and LOVE it.

I'll tweak as I go but here she is Bone Stock 

I took this pic in my living room


----------



## tranzformer

bensophoto said:


> Just got this last week -- put about 100k on and LOVE it.
> 
> I'll tweak as I go but here she is Bone Stock
> 
> I took this pic in my living room


Looks great.


----------



## oppy

*Cost of 2012 Frameset?*

Just wondering what the cost of the 2012 frame set is and what colors it is available in. Would love to get a frame in the Gulf paint scheme. Thanks for any info, Matthew.


----------



## sponger78

bensophoto said:


> Just got this last week -- put about 100k on and LOVE it.
> 
> I'll tweak as I go but here she is Bone Stock
> 
> I took this pic in my living room


Nice:thumbsup: got the same one. My is stock except for the tires they were the most expensive set I've bought but the difference is awesome. Curently have a little over 2400 miles on her now had her since late April of this year. My goal for the rest of the year is to break 3000 miles. LOL


----------



## bensophoto

*caad tires*

Hahaha -- I was just tellin my friend how I can't wait to wear down my Luganos so I can justify Ultremo ZX's

That big a difference eh?


----------



## climbinthebigring

bensophoto said:


> Hahaha -- I was just tellin my friend how I can't wait to wear down my Luganos so I can justify Ultremo ZX's
> 
> That big a difference eh?


The stock lugano's BLOW! I wore them out in like a month when I was only using them for training, now I do ride quite a bit but they still did not last long at all. Any decent tire would be a major upgrade ULTREMO's are nice but you probably won't notice a huge difference between them and say Vittoria rubino pro's or Michalen PRO race 3's both of which are significantly cheaper but still really nice tires.


----------



## tranzformer

oppy said:


> Just wondering what the cost of the 2012 frame set is and what colors it is available in. Would love to get a frame in the Gulf paint scheme. Thanks for any info, Matthew.


$1000 from your local C-Dale dealer.


----------



## CAAD2

I agree. Hated the Luganos. The front tire was replaced under warranty after about 200 miles and a few weeks later the back tire left me stranded about 20 miles from home. I worked with the dealer and Schwalbe is going to replace the rear tire with a little bit better tire this time, a Durango I think, I havent gone in to pick it up yet. Im running GP4000s now and Ive been pretty happy with those so far.


----------



## sponger78

bensophoto said:


> Hahaha -- I was just tellin my friend how I can't wait to wear down my Luganos so I can justify Ultremo ZX's
> 
> That big a difference eh?


Well I change the Luganos to Vittoria Zaffiros after I wore the rear tire out on the trainer. Only use it the trainer a few times and I road again on the streets a few more times and got a flat. So comming of the Zaffiros it was a great difference they are lighter, faster, and felt like they absorbed the road more. I was kinda skeptical about spending that much on the tires since this is my first road bike, that's why I tried out the Zaffiros first and wanted to see white tires on the bike. So far I really like the Ultremos and will buy them again in the future.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eokboy

Nashbar R2 saddle because I like it and Ritchey Logic II 40cm handlebar because the stock 42cm felt weird.


----------



## AvantDale

That red looks so nice. All it needs now is a pair of deep wheels!


----------



## EuroSVT

bensophoto said:


> Hahaha -- I was just tellin my friend how I can't wait to wear down my Luganos so I can justify Ultremo ZX's
> 
> That big a difference eh?


Yup! Don't know if it's rolling resistance, sidewall flex...something really sux about the stockers.


----------



## markito200

*here is mine*

very quick.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4Qp170LlIuYMLaAksMUBAkDyFFHGcjKBvwjuwPRQLis?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DF6WsDyOUJQ/Ts0sPa1UcdI/AAAAAAAAFNE/RegY1_MTfGA/s800/CIMG2716.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/116887795419854077144/20111118?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCPa1xq2Kj8HS9QE&feat=embedwebsite">2011-11-18</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

markito200 said:


> very quick.
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4Qp170LlIuYMLaAksMUBAkDyFFHGcjKBvwjuwPRQLis?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DF6WsDyOUJQ/Ts0sPa1UcdI/AAAAAAAAFNE/RegY1_MTfGA/s800/CIMG2716.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/116887795419854077144/20111118?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCPa1xq2Kj8HS9QE&feat=embedwebsite">2011-11-18</a></td></tr></table>


what tyre and wheel combo is that?
veloflex tyres?

when I have the money a wheelset to replace 404's are on the list.

awesome bike


----------



## markito200

Wheels are reynolds SDV66 and the tires are indeed veloflex .


----------



## wesleyjack

I agree with the stock tire complaints completely. They never feel like they are at full pressure (that is they always feel soft), they are sticky and about as flat resistant as a zip lock bag. I had a flat within the first 5 miles and four more after that before breaking 600 miles.


----------



## fightcity

Here is my 56cm caad10 3. It's a great bike.


----------



## Bosplya

I would have preferred white frame and red accents like yours. Nice color.

Regarding the stock Schwalbe tires, I agree they seem soft but they're comfortable. I have some GP4000's in a color I don't prefer on my bike but I'll throw them on for comparison. However, 200 miles and no flats(crossing fingers). 

Now that we're talking about components, I even like the stock seat. That's a first for me. My Selle Italia is on standby.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

really there isn't anything to really complain about with this bike, its a solid hit!


----------



## EuroSVT

fightcity said:


> Here is my 56cm caad10 3. It's a great bike.


Usually I hate red on a bike, but like the way they did it on this frame. Great looking rig, but what's up with the pedals?


----------



## cyclusaddictus

I just ordered a 2012 Ultegra in white with the red trim. I rode a CAAD7 with Ultegra for years but sold it off (which I honestly regret).


----------



## monofin

with Neutron Ultra









updatet with Bullet Ultra


----------



## EuroSVT

^ Damn, now that's a very proper looking bike, love it!


----------



## CAADEL

monofin said:


> updatet with Bullet Ultra


specs?
weight?


----------



## Dan Gerous

monofin said:


> with Neutron Ultra
> 
> updatet with Bullet Ultra


What a beast! :thumbsup:

And apparently, you're a beast too, no need to drink more than a single bottle!


----------



## Sloburu

That's hot! Nice ride dude


----------



## monofin

Dan Gerous said:


> What a beast! :thumbsup:
> And apparently, you're a beast too, no need to drink more than a single bottle!


Well, I’m living in Switzerland. No issue to fill the bottle every 5-10 km with fresh water from a public standpost. 

Weight with the Neutron Ultras is 7.0 kg with the Bullet Ultra 7.4 kg. Handelbar is still the 300g heavy Cannnondale C2 Al-bar. The 3T LTD with 180g is already waiting to be mounted.
I like the Neutron wheels very much, but just wanted for the sunny Sunday ride something more showy


----------



## earlfoss

*New (to me) matte CAAD10*

I just picked up a new frame, am pretty excited to get it built up. 
I'm planning to get a Thomson Masterpiece setback post and X2 stem to dress it up. Currently I have to get a few nuts and bolts to get the front derailleur and front brake on. I didn't even think to check if the steer tube length would be an issue, but I guess I'll know after the build is done.


----------



## Bosplya

Your build but.....that frame screams to be black on its own. My C'dale mtn bike is that same bbq matte black. Nice color frame.


----------



## SSRider

CAAD10 Ultegra with Tune Mig 70/Mag 180, Stan's Alpha 340 wheels and Deda cockpit


----------



## Bosplya

Lovin the frame color.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

sigh...

Ordered mine from LBS beginning of December, was told 2 weeks. Then told maybe 4 weeks. Now told could be "late January". What a pain.


----------



## ping771

earlfoss said:


> I just picked up a new frame, am pretty excited to get it built up.
> I'm planning to get a Thomson Masterpiece setback post and X2 stem to dress it up. Currently I have to get a few nuts and bolts to get the front derailleur and front brake on. I didn't even think to check if the steer tube length would be an issue, but I guess I'll know after the build is done.


That's an awesome frame--is that a 50cm or 52cm frame?


----------



## earlfoss

ping771 said:


> That's an awesome frame--is that a 50cm or 52cm frame?


It's a 52. I'm 5'10" long legs short torso so with the right stem I should have it dialed in. I'm planning to weight weenie it a bit as I can afford to after it is up and running. I'll put up post-build pics once I get to it this week. I haven't read a single bad review on these framesets.


----------



## hanjinsan

cyclusaddictus said:


> sigh...
> Ordered mine from LBS beginning of December, was told 2 weeks. Then told maybe 4 weeks. Now told could be "late January". What a pain.


I heard they've been moving their warehouse to Montreal all the while upgrading their inventory system. Delays were bound to happen...


----------



## cyclusaddictus

hanjinsan said:


> I heard they've been moving their warehouse to Montreal all the while upgrading their inventory system. Delays were bound to happen...


Thanks for the info, that explains some things!


----------



## hanjinsan

I'm in the same boat. I was told I would get mine by the end of december but it didn't happen. Then again, its not as if i could have ridden it in the snow anyway.


----------



## vette

SSRider said:


> CAAD10 Ultegra with Tune Mig 70/Mag 180, Stan's Alpha 340 wheels and Deda cockpit


got the same frame&DA but went with black hollowgram ,blk. 105 pedals,shimano pro white stem profile carbon bars ,r2 white nashbar seat,awesome ride and setup


----------



## jcgill

I think there is always a wait for CAADs 
Last year, I ordered my 2011 CAAD 10-3 early Janurary and i picked it up Mid-June.......
But it is worth the wait!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rolle1br

jcgill said:


> I think there is always a wait for CAADs
> Last year, I ordered my 2011 CAAD 10-3 early Janurary and i picked it up Mid-June.......
> But it is worth the wait!!!!!:thumbsup:


I completely agree. totally worth it! Love the matte black by the way


----------



## b3n3r

*caad 10*

Have had it for barely two weeks...dig it!


----------



## Conviccted

*my ultrega CAAD 10*

lots of upgrades to come


----------



## Pinkbullet3

b3n3r said:


> Have had it for barely two weeks...dig it!


Just curious, do the decals on the wheelsets come off?


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

Thank's for showing these great bikes in this thread. This is my CAAD 10 which I own for 3 weeks now. Until spring I only ride it on the cycletrainer but I can't await to race with it on tamrac!


----------



## tihsepa

Pinkbullet3 said:


> Just curious, do the decals on the wheelsets come off?


Yes they do. I pull the decals off of everything.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

tihsepa said:


> Yes they do. I pull the decals off of everything.


Do you have a special process, or just tear them right off? They don't see to come off all that easily...


----------



## hmai18

Use a heat gun or blow dryer to soften up the glue. You can use Goo-Gone or similar to remove whatever adhesive residue is left.


----------



## tihsepa

hmai18 said:


> Use a heat gun or blow dryer to soften up the glue. You can use Goo-Gone or similar to remove whatever adhesive residue is left.


This works fine. I leave them out in the sun for a while. They come right off. 

My shop is in the basement, if i try to take them off down there they tear. Too cool.


----------



## EuroSVT

Pinkbullet3 said:


> Do you have a special process, or just tear them right off? They don't see to come off all that easily...


I do the same thing, no decals. Just a few tips:

Heat up the decal to be removed 1st, quick blast of the hair dryer will work.

Lift up 1 edge of the decal using a single edge razor, then peel the decal off. For a delicate finish dental floss works too.

Use some goo-gone, it isn't going to damage the finish, then clean & wax the area that is now decal free.


----------



## rs2011

My 2011 CAAD10 3 that I picked up in Oct last year. In a 48cm. Sorry don't have a white garage backing


----------



## tihsepa

Rs2011,

What adapter did you use for that crank?
Looks good.


----------



## rs2011

tihsepa said:


> Rs2011,
> 
> What adapter did you use for that crank?
> Looks good.


Thanks. When I was looking I had three options for BB30 to Hollowtech II adapters - problem solvers, Wheels Manufacturing and Enduro. I went with enduro because of the two o-rings and silicone seal to prevent water from entering the bottom bracket shell - no problems to date. Mix reports on the web for the wheels mfg adapter due to inconsistent sizing/tolerances. Main reason I ended up with the ultegra cranks was difficulty getting hold of some quality 165mm bb30 cranks. It seems like manufacturers don't really cater for smaller sized riders anymore - most of the higher end cranksets start at 170mm (e.g. si)  Also finding seat posts with a larger setback is difficult - the one I have pictured has a 45mm set back.


----------



## Yamabushi

rs2011 said:


> Also finding seat posts with a larger setback is difficult - the one I have pictured has a 45mm set back.


Please, tell us about the seat post. Is that an Ambrosio Momentum?


----------



## joshua morrow

*caad10 move to end*

moving to end of thread


----------



## joshua morrow

*My CAAD10, just finished*

2011 58cm CAAD10
Just finished swapping parts and cutting cables.
Haven't ridden it yet, looking forward to it. From what I hear, they ride like a gem.


----------



## rs2011

Yamabushi said:


> Please, tell us about the seat post. Is that an Ambrosio Momentum?


Yes, well spotted that is an Ambrosio Momentum. The only place I could order it online and ship to Australia was one of the UK retailers. Couldn't find any ambriosio seat posts available in Australia. They come in 27.2mm x 300mm (190g) or 350mm. Originally ordered the 300mm one but was unavailable/discontinued. So I ordered two of the 350mm ones - I get the feeling that they may be discontinued or distributor will cease importing this particular model to the UK. As you can see from the picture I could cut the seat post to reduce weight - from the start of the label 'A' I only have about 6cm showing. Prior to the Ambrosio I got the Thomson Masterpiece Layback - lovely seatpost but with only a 16mm setback even my Fizik Arione saddle which has longer rails then most I was still about 16mm short (i.e. need min 32mm) to achieve a saddle setback of 40mm - one of the joys of having a small bike and steep STA I guess.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

joshua morrow said:


> 2011 58cm CAAD10
> Just finished swapping parts and cutting cables.
> Haven't ridden it yet, looking forward to it. From what I hear, they ride like a gem.


Sick ride dude.

:thumbsup:


----------



## joker1656

*Finally*










Awesome rides....

Finally picked mine up. Bone stock, and will remain that way until my wallet recovers to the point that my wife loves me again. LOL

Had it for about 5 hours. Hope to start racking up the miles, but only put around 2+ on it since this afternoon. I should have worn a balaclava, though....<20 degrees with a nice breeze kinda kills the ears. Supposed to warm up into the 30's, though.


----------



## Conviccted

joker1656 said:


> Awesome rides....
> 
> Finally picked mine up. Bone stock, and will remain that way until my wallet recovers to the point that my wife loves me again. LOL
> 
> Had it for about 5 hours. Hope to start racking up the miles, but only put around 2+ on it since this afternoon. I should have worn a balaclava, though....<20 degrees with a nice breeze kinda kills the ears. Supposed to warm up into the 30's, though.


Nice ride,congrats...your gonna love your bike


----------



## sprintbom

joshua morrow said:


> 2011 58cm CAAD10
> Just finished swapping parts and cutting cables.
> Haven't ridden it yet, looking forward to it. From what I hear, they ride like a gem.


Nice looking machine!


----------



## EuroSVT

joker1656 said:


> Awesome rides....
> 
> Finally picked mine up. Bone stock, and will remain that way until my wallet recovers to the point that my wife loves me again. LOL
> 
> Had it for about 5 hours. Hope to start racking up the miles, but only put around 2+ on it since this afternoon. I should have worn a balaclava, though....<20 degrees with a nice breeze kinda kills the ears. Supposed to warm up into the 30's, though.


Love it!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

here's a crapy cell phone pic.
Rival bike with Williams 58's
FSA bar and stem
thompson seatpost and carbon Antares


----------



## Creakyknees

I just really dig my new bike.


----------



## EuroSVT

Creakyknees said:


> I just really dig my new bike.


Looks sweet!


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Nice looking little rocket ship you got there, Creaky. I realize you haven't wrapped the bars yet, but with the cables taped down in the flats, it looks like two tone wrap. You might want to actually wrap your bars that way. Or maybe white on top and black on the bottom. I recently did that on my Cervelo, and I think it looks sharp. Here's a link.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cervelo/cervelo-photo-album-post-your-pride-joy-108162-post3718951.html


----------



## Bosplya

All these nice CAAD10's are pumping me up for a long ride on Sunday.


----------



## tihsepa

My CAAD with some upgrades. I hate that bar tape. It will change. I need to get the fit dialed in and cut the steer tube.

Started life as a 400.00 CAAD10 5. I pulled the 105 in favor of Ultegra. Added the Thomson bits, Fulcrum 5's with Vittorias. So far I really like it. The bar tape is a bit much and will be changed to plain black or white. Cannondale makes a good bike.


----------



## joker1656

tihsepa said:


> My CAAD with some upgrades. I hate that bar tape. It will change. I need to get the fit dialed in and cut the steer tube.
> 
> Started life as a 400.00 CAAD10 5. I pulled the 105 in favor of Ultegra. Added the Thomson bits, Fulcrum 5's with Vittorias. So far I really like it. The bar tape is a bit much and will be changed to plain black or white. Cannondale makes a good bike.


A $400 CAAD10?!?!?! Complete bike? That is phenomenal. How'd you pull that off?

Regardless, very nice bike. I like the red. Nice work!

It has been a bit wet and nasty here. Today it climbed into the high 30's and dried up a bit. I was able to squeeze in a 13 mile ride. I have only had the time to do short little rides like that, but I love the bike. CAAD10's rock!


----------



## Creakyknees

the mirror, by the way, is abso****inglutely useless.


----------



## tihsepa

joker1656 said:


> A $400 CAAD10?!?!?! Complete bike? That is phenomenal. How'd you pull that off?
> 
> Regardless, very nice bike. I like the red. Nice work!
> 
> It has been a bit wet and nasty here. Today it climbed into the high 30's and dried up a bit. I was able to squeeze in a 13 mile ride. I have only had the time to do short little rides like that, but I love the bike. CAAD10's rock!


I was just in the right place at the right time with some guy offing his caad for cash. He had a reciept and I checked it out with the shop. He indeed bought it from them like 6 months earlier. 


Its a great bike.


----------



## joker1656

tihsepa said:


> I was just in the right place at the right time with some guy offing his caad for cash. He had a reciept and I checked it out with the shop. He indeed bought it from them like 6 months earlier.
> 
> 
> Its a great bike.


Well, good for you! Always nice to hear of someone getting a great deal. Of course, I feel a little sorry for the chap that unloaded it, but ....well, glad for you.:thumbsup: I gotta start carrying cash for those opportunities, LOL.

I felt like I got a pretty smoking deal on mine. I paid $1890 for the 2012 10-3 at my LBS. They are real decent dudes, so I felt like it was worth the difference in price for what I was finding for 2011s used. If I had found a deal like yours, though.....I woulda been all over that. sweet. 

Congrats, and nice work.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

I'm diggin' the red, I wish that frame was offered with Ultegra. I keep putting my thumb over your saddle to get a better view...man I love old skool, but that's a bit distracting!


----------



## masornia925

Is it possible to order a Caad10 1 frameset (matte black) from Cannondale? 

Feeling like my Caad9 1 frameset is fitting too compact...


----------



## cyclusaddictus

cyclusaddictus said:


> sigh...
> 
> Ordered mine from LBS beginning of December, was told 2 weeks. Then told maybe 4 weeks. Now told could be "late January". What a pain.


Update - late January has come and gone, still no bike. I don't blame to LBS, just telling me what they are told by C'dale. They're the ones p'ing me off.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

it sounds as if the bikes have enjoyed more popularity.

sometime around sept '11 I was in a SoCal shop, and I think they were already receiving '12 bikes.

my brother picked up a black Rival bike, as well as myself, then my buddy bought a '12 "Gulf" Rival bike.

I think the '11 Rival bikes were about $1500 each on sale.

I will say that I had called a bunch of shops in Cali up and down the coast about 500 miles.


----------



## Bosplya

When I was shopping in October last year, I saw a few shops who had 2012 models already in stock. Since I was looking for a deal, I was shopping for 2011 models on clearance. I lucked out with a CAAD10 5 for $1100.


----------



## prspect06

2012 CAAD10

Originally bought as a 10-5, but added Rival levers, brakes, RD, Force crank.


----------



## Bosplya

Sexy.


----------



## tihsepa

Update with new tape and saddle. Much better now. We had a nice 45 degree day here in Northern Illinois so I took it out for a easy 50. I love this ride.


----------



## Bosplya

Major improvement.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Looking great 'bro. I rode a Selle Royal Regal saddle for a few years and loved it. In fact, 15 years later I still have it, although its very worn out.

Just got an update - my white CAAD10-3 will be here in about 2 more weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## tihsepa

cyclusaddictus said:


> Looking great 'bro. I rode a Selle Royal Regal saddle for a few years and loved it. In fact, 15 years later I still have it, although its very worn out.
> 
> Just got an update - my white CAAD10-3 will be here in about 2 more weeks. Can't wait!


I hate that Regal. I bought it and it dosent fit my hide. I like the looks but cant ride it. I ordered a black Team Pro.

Want a regal cheep?


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Funny how that works, eh? You almost need to get a topographical map of your ass and have a seat cutom moulded to ensure a good fit...

I'll keep your offer in mind. I'm going to give the stock Prologo a go and see how it works. I'm very tempted to try a Selle SMP as well.


----------



## MarvinK

I never liked the Regal, but LOVED the Rolls... too bad I'm such a weight weenie. 

(and I hate gold)


----------



## monofin

tihsepa said:


> Update with new tape and saddle. Much better now. We had a nice 45 degree day here in Northern Illinois so I took it out for a easy 50. I love this ride.


Looks great with the Regal.:thumbsup: I love my Regals on the CAAD5 Fixi and on the Cyclocross Bike!! 
But on my CAAD10 I just put the Seavid S1.2 (76g)


----------



## EvenKeel




----------



## veloci1

EvenKeel, that is one nice CAAD10. good choice of components.

very, very nice. what is the weight?


----------



## EvenKeel

veloci1 said:


> EvenKeel, that is one nice CAAD10. good chaice of components.
> 
> very, very nice. what is the weight?


Thank you. 17.2lb in the current config -- primarily because I'm running a 105 gruppo (incl. pedals).


----------



## EvenKeel

Outdoor shot. A bit busy because of shadows from the direct sunlight.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Hey EvenKeel? Are those wheels 50mm or 60mm??

Thank you. OH BTW: Nice bike dude!


----------



## EvenKeel

Thank you. They are 58mm Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers (MY2011). They have since made a few updates for MY2012 -- updated version of their 88/188 hubs, as well as a new "Beyond Black" scheme with black-anodized hubs, spokes, and reflective black logos.

Here is a link: Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Wheels | 404 Firecrest® Carbon Clincher


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Thanks for the info!



EvenKeel said:


> Thank you. They are 58mm Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers (MY2011). They have since made a few updates for MY2012 -- updated version of their 88/188 hubs, as well as a new "Beyond Black" scheme with black-anodized hubs, spokes, and reflective black logos.
> 
> Here is a link: Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Wheels | 404 Firecrest® Carbon Clincher


----------



## ReD_tomato

Anyone selling an all black caad 10 frame in size 52 please email me to [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## khcoaching

Finally getting a picture up even though I've had the bike since Jan 2011....


----------



## Switchblade906

I like the all black with black decals.


----------



## ReD_tomato

khcoaching said:


> Finally getting a picture up even though I've had the bike since Jan 2011....


if thats a size 52 frame... would you sell it? 

crazy looking for a blk on blk 52 frame!


----------



## khcoaching

red_tomato said:


> if thats a size 52 frame... Would you sell it? :d
> 
> crazy looking for a blk on blk 52 frame!


54....


----------



## ReD_tomato

khcoaching said:


> 54....


darn! enjoy it!


----------



## cyclusaddictus

LBS called, mine should be here Thursday ("should be", or "will be"?) That's *14 weeks* from the time I ordered and paid for it (see - "shoulda been" here ages ago). Kinda takes the "stoked" out of it, but I'm still excited to get it.


----------



## Bosplya

When you finally see it in person, you'll treasure it that much more. I have a feeling you'll be making a new thread of the build to come.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

cyclusaddictus said:


> LBS called, mine should be here Thursday ("should be", or "will be"?) That's *14 weeks* from the time I ordered and paid for it (see - "shoulda been" here ages ago). Kinda takes the "stoked" out of it, but I'm still excited to get it.


Note - Thursday has come and gone. So has Friday. Still no bike.


----------



## Bosplya

It's St. Patricks day. They're drinking on the job. The hangover might last until Monday. So look forward to possibly Tuesday. I won't be surprised if you get a green bike instead.


----------



## agent88

Sent from my htc evo phone


----------



## todayilearned

Working on learning to use my Camera.


----------



## Sloburu

Front skewer should be on the last side.


----------



## tihsepa

Sloburu said:


> Front skewer should be on the *last* side.



And where exactly is that wise guy?


----------



## Unknown Arch

Sloburu said:


> Front skewer should be on the last side.


Good eye (assuming you meant "left")


----------



## Nasty73Z

Todayilearned... Please do yourself and that beautiful frame color a favor and turn the front wheel around as others mentioned then de-sticker the bike! The clear ones on the shifters, the frame size and 5 stickers on top of seat tube and the warning sticker on the down tube. Might be one of the rear derailleur as well. I am building up the same frame with the sram red liquigas "green" stuff. It's a great looking Caad, Cheers!!

I just noticed you took the wheel decals off so you're on the right track!


----------



## Sloburu

Yes, sorry i meant to say left side. Stupid auto correct. Not trying to be a wise guy. And nice bike love the color.


----------



## todayilearned

Nasty73Z said:


> Todayilearned... Please do yourself and that beautiful frame color a favor and turn the front wheel around as others mentioned then de-sticker the bike! The clear ones on the shifters, the frame size and 5 stickers on top of seat tube and the warning sticker on the down tube. Might be one of the rear derailleur as well. I am building up the same frame with the sram red liquigas "green" stuff. It's a great looking Caad, Cheers!!
> 
> I just noticed you took the wheel decals off so you're on the right track!


Going to be fixed.


----------



## surf418

Nasty73Z said:


> .....I am building up the same frame with the sram red liquigas "green" stuff. It's a great looking Caad, Cheers!!
> !


Show us your project. I thought of building the very same bike myself. I love the CAAD 10 frame and you should see the faces of the so-called hi-end riders when they find out that it's aluminum... They do not say but you can tell by their face and attitude that suddenly my bike has become crap to their eyes... I love it:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty73Z

Surf418 - I will gladly post some pics when it's complete. Still waiting on the bike! Going to have a Zipp cockpit and 101's, hoping it will be around 15.5-16 lbs in size 56cm. My current Giant Defy weighs 18.5 lbs so it's going to be a nice change!


----------



## ARE.

*A little less conversation, a little more action please*

I've been meaning to say this for a _long _time, so no recent posters get offended; meant as a general comment, this is not a direct attack on anyone.

Am I the only one that noticed the title of this thread is "Gallery"? I don't care if you re-post pictures of your bike in 100 different poses or with every little modification, but I come here to see photos, not hear what modifications are being planned, how much you paid, or how you like your tires. I go elsewhere for that.

Who's with me? (By way of rep, not discussion...as should be obvious)


----------



## aqualelaki

I'm curious about your FSA seat post. Did you notice a different at all in vibration, or merely just weight difference?

thanks


----------



## aqualelaki

ziscwg said:


> My newest addition..............
> 
> View attachment 227163
> 
> 
> How do you like the FSA seat post? did you notice a difference in vibration?


----------



## rigelstar

*My new ride CAAD10 Dura-Ace*

Just got the last bits and pieces installed today and will take it out for its maiden voyage tomorrow. Could not resist posting the obligatory _look at my new bike_ post!


----------



## cyclusaddictus




----------



## twiggy

rigelstar said:


> Just got the last bits and pieces installed today and will take it out for its maiden voyage tomorrow. Could not resist posting the obligatory _look at my new bike_ post!



Holy crap!... I really hope that many spacers is safe to run!.... you may want to check your owners manual...sometimes there is a limitation!


----------



## rigelstar

twiggy said:


> Holy crap!... I really hope that many spacers is safe to run!.... you may want to check your owners manual...sometimes there is a limitation!


You may be thinking of the older style stems. There is no reason why having those spacers would not be safe. Not sure if you were joking or not.


----------



## aqualelaki

rigelstar said:


> You may be thinking of the older style stems. There is no reason why having those spacers would not be safe. Not sure if you were joking or not.


I believe Twiggy was joking ... and that's not a good joke at all.


----------



## veloci1

I have been told that companies like Orbea, Colnago, Cervelo, BMC and others recommend no kore than 40 mm under the stem. I know this because I just got my wife a 2012 Orbea Orca and the shop and the rep said not to go over 40 mm. We got her a shorter stem and that helped.

I know these comments belong in a different section, but, I would not go over 45 to 50 mm spacer stack under the stem.

It is safer that way.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bosplya

Cyclusaddictus, about time you get your CAAD10! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Bosplya said:


> Cyclusaddictus, about time you get your CAAD10! :thumbsup:


Thank you...16 week wait, but looking at the bike I forget all about that. Me like.


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> You may be thinking of the older style stems. There is no reason why having those spacers would not be safe. Not sure if you were joking or not.



He's serious. Look it up in your manual. You have too many spacers.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

...back to the gallery...

First ride on my CAAD10!!  0 degrees outside (18F), wind at 22k but I've got a big smile. I only did 30 km but it has some decent climbing and decents. The first 20 min or so I thought "oh sh!t am I out of shape" but then I realized that I was bucking the wind the whole way. After a climb I turned around and _flew_ back home. The bike climbs GREAT, decends with stability, and really responds to power input. Very pleasing ride.


----------



## rigelstar

daveappen said:


> He's serious. Look it up in your manual. You have too many spacers.


What would be the rational as to why it would be unsafe?


----------



## CHL

rigelstar said:


> What would be the rational as to why it would be unsafe?


Probably too much lateral force applied to the steerer tube which could cause failure. I wouldn't risk this. Remember what happened to George Hincapie during Paris Roubaix? His steerer tube snapped. He probably would have won that race, were it not for that incident. Think he dislocated his shoulder during that crash. Fortunately he was on flat surfaces. Could you imagine if he had been descending one of those long Cols in France at 50-60mph?

Get a stem that has a higher rise. This should solve the issue. If not, then you need a bike with a taller head tube, such as the Synapse or the Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## rigelstar

CHL said:


> Probably too much lateral force applied to the steerer tube which could cause failure. I wouldn't risk this. Remember what happened to George Hincapie during Paris Roubaix? His steerer tube snapped. He probably would have won that race, were it not for that incident. Think he dislocated his shoulder during that crash. Fortunately he was on flat surfaces. Could you imagine if he had been descending one of those long Cols in France at 50-60mph?
> 
> Get a stem that has a higher rise. This should solve the issue. If not, then you need a bike with a taller head tube, such as the Synapse or the Specialized Roubaix.


If you look at cyclusaddictus's pic above it looks as if he has as many spacers as I do. His stem is at the top of the post as mine is. I think it looks as if mine is higher because of the silver spacer I have in the middle.


----------



## twiggy

I was being serious, unfortunately!... Its on page 15 of the Cannondale Owner's manual supplement. Cannondale specifies 55mm max between the top of the headtube and the bottom of the stem. I only mention because I worked at a Cannondale dealer (and one of the largest bike shops in western Canada) for a few years up until about 8 months ago and I've seen Cannondales, Treks, Specializeds, etc come in with broken forks when people try to get around this. The problem is the amount of torque that you're able to exert on an unsupported (cantilevered) section of the steer tube. [I'm also an engineer]. You may be fine, you may not be. Unless you have a really, really good dental plan I wouldn't take the risk... I'd drop it down a bit if you can and try to find a stem with higher rise?


----------



## rigelstar

Appreciate the heads-up. Not sure why so many spacers were on the bike. I bought the bike from a friend of mine who was a Sales rep for Cannondale and had a couple of these he needed to sell. That being said, I got an amazing deal on the bike. There is no reason why I cant lose the silver 20mm spacer. How does one change the height of the steer tube if one wanted to? Do you simply cut it?


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> What would be the rational as to why it would be unsafe?


Try taking a long pencil and see how easy it is to break it against the edge of a table while while applying pressure/load on the ends of the pencil. Then take a shorter pencil and see how much harder it is to break.


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> Appreciate the heads-up. Not sure why so many spacers were on the bike. I bought the bike from a friend of mine who was a Sales rep for Cannondale and had a couple of these he needed to sell. That being said, I got an amazing deal on the bike. There is no reason why I cant lose the silver 20mm spacer. How does one change the height of the steer tube if one wanted to? Do you simply cut it?



Yes, you would have to cut the steerer. If you're not comfortable doing this yourself, most bike shops will be able to do it for you.


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> If you look at cyclusaddictus's pic above it looks as if he has as many spacers as I do. His stem is at the top of the post as mine is. I think it looks as if mine is higher because of the silver spacer I have in the middle.


I tried making out the amount of spacers you have from your pic and it looks like you have 70mm worth of spacers. 

25mm (5x5mm spacers) + 20mm silver spacer + 25mm (headset top cap) = 70mm 

The limit recommended by Cannondale is 55mm.


----------



## rigelstar

daveappen said:


> I tried making out the amount of spacers you have from your pic and it looks like you have 70mm worth of spacers.
> 
> 25mm (5x5mm spacers) + 20mm silver spacer + 25mm (headset top cap) = 70mm
> 
> The limit recommended by Cannondale is 55mm.


Will remove the 20mm silver spacer tomorrow - Thanks for potentially preventing a bad accident


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> Will remove the 20mm silver spacer tomorrow - Thanks for potentially preventing a bad accident


No problem. Also note that Cannondale specifies not to place any spacers above your stem (to prevent having your stem clamp to a portion of the steerer that's not supported by the internal expansion plug). If you're going to remove the 20mm silver spacer, you'll probably want to have your steerer cut instead of just moving the 20mm spacer above the stem. I would bring it in to a good LBS to have this done.


----------



## rigelstar

daveappen said:


> No problem. Also note that Cannondale specifies not to place any spacers above your stem (to prevent having your stem clamp to a portion of the steerer that's not supported by the internal expansion plug). If you're going to remove the 20mm silver spacer, you'll probably want to have your steerer cut instead of just moving the 20mm spacer above the stem. I would bring it in to a good LBS to have this done.


There isn't a internal expansion plug on the threadless steering column that I am aware of. The old style quill stems did use the internal expansion plug. Is there something I am missing here?


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> There isn't a internal expansion plug on the threadless steering column that I am aware of. The old style quill stems did use the internal expansion plug. Is there something I am missing here?



Take a look at this manual (it's for the Supersix EVO, but the section on the headset/steerer applies for the CAAD10):
http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf


----------



## rigelstar

daveappen said:


> Take a look at this manual (it's for the Supersix EVO, but the section on the headset/steerer applies for the CAAD10):
> http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf


It is actually different on the CAAD10 - There is no expander plug like the one on page 15 of the above SuperSix manual.


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> It is actually different on the CAAD10 - There is no expander plug like the one on page 15 of the above SuperSix manual.



I don't think you're right. The CAAD10 uses a similar SI compression assembly with the top cap and expander bolt setup that's shown in the manual above. I think Cannondale uses this same setup for most of the their carbon steerers now.

In fact, I can already see the SI compression top cap in the pictures you posted of your bike.


----------



## rigelstar

daveappen said:


> I don't think you're right. The CAAD10 uses a similar SI compression assembly with the top cap and expander bolt setup that's shown in the manual above. I think Cannondale uses this same setup for most of the their carbon steerers now.


I am most likely wrong as I am going on memory from a few weeks ago when I swapped out the 110mm C3 stem for a 90mm C2 stem. I loosened the 110 stem and the fork, spacers and a few other parts just dropped out to my surprise. My last bike had a quill type stem so the new threadless stems are new to me. What a wonderfully better system though.


----------



## MarvinK

Weird that Cannondale would recommend NO spacers above stem. Almost every other brand recommends just the opposite (along with places like Velonews): Technical FAQ: Spacers above stems.


----------



## rigelstar

MarvinK said:


> Weird that Cannondale would recommend NO spacers above stem. Almost every other brand recommends just the opposite (along with places like Velonews): Technical FAQ: Spacers above stems.


Well I am glad I posted pics as not only did I have too many spacers - I didn't include the top spacer for uniform constant diameter clamping! Going to cap with 20mm silver spacer for my Sunday ride tomorrow and satisfy all proper stem guidelines.


----------



## daveappen

rigelstar said:


> Well I am glad I posted pics as not only did I have too many spacers - I didn't include the top spacer for uniform constant diameter clamping! Going to cap with 20mm silver spacer for my Sunday ride tomorrow and satisfy all proper stem guidelines.



Like I mentioned earlier, by moving the 20mm spacer to the top of your stem, you wouldn't be satisfying Cannondale's guidelines. Cannondale clearly states NO spacers above the stem for their carbon steerers (see the manual I linked to above). By using spacers above your stem, you'd be clamping your stem to a portion of the carbon steerer that is not reinforced by the top cap and expansion bolt. According to Cannondale, this poses risk for failure of their carbon steerers.

To avoid any warranty or liability issues should any failure occur, you should probably check with your Cannondale dealer on the proper setup here.


----------



## rigelstar

daveappen said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, by moving the 20mm spacer to the top of your stem, you wouldn't be satisfying Cannondale's guidelines. Cannondale clearly states NO spacers above the stem for their carbon steerers (see the manual I linked to above). By using spacers above your stem, you'd be clamping your stem to a portion of the carbon steerer that is not reinforced by the top cap and expansion bolt. According to Cannondale, this poses risk for failure of their carbon steerers.
> 
> To avoid any warranty or liability issues should any failure occur, you should probably check with your Cannondale dealer on the proper setup here.


Basing top spacer use on:

Technical FAQ: Spacers above stems.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Is this a gallery or a tech thread??


----------



## rigelstar

cyclusaddictus said:


> Is this a gallery or a tech thread??


A technical gallery of course!


----------



## ARE.

Because this thread is titled "Gallery" not "Library", I'll give you the visual:


----------



## daveappen

Sorry for diverting the thread. Back to posting pics of CAAD10's!


----------



## rigelstar

*pics of new stem height*



rigelstar said:


> Well I am glad I posted pics as not only did I have too many spacers - I didn't include the top spacer for uniform constant diameter clamping! Going to cap with 20mm silver spacer for my Sunday ride tomorrow and satisfy all proper stem guidelines.


Will have top cut as soon as I can but for now Iike change in drop and just wanted to say thanks for the heads-up again.


----------



## twiggy

Looks much better!... I'll sleep better now 

Glad to have been of some help!.... Enjoy the awesome CAAD10!... Looks fast!


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Yo, I'm down with the RS80's, great wheelset. And the computer (I've got the same one).


----------



## rigelstar

cyclusaddictus said:


> Yo, I'm down with the RS80's, great wheelset. And the computer (I've got the same one).


Right on brother, the RS80's spin very nicely and look pretty good as well. Did you attach the cadence magnet on the inside of the pedal as well? Nice not to have to use a zip tie on crank arm that way.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

rigelstar said:


> Right on brother, the RS80's spin very nicely and look pretty good as well. Did you attach the cadence magnet on the inside of the pedal as well? Nice not to have to use a zip tie on crank arm that way.


Na, I just went by the book. That's a cool idea though, might try it - thanks!


----------



## todayilearned

Got fitted, installed Ultegra and swapped over some parts.

Love the way the frame feels.


----------



## Mr_Clean

This is my first post here. I've been lurking for some time, and decided to share my CAAD 10. 



I changed a few parts.


----------



## rigelstar

Mr_Clean said:


> This is my first post here. I've been lurking for some time, and decided to share my CAAD 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I changed a few parts.


Nice bike


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Mr_Clean said:


> This is my first post here. I've been lurking for some time, and decided to share my CAAD 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I changed a few parts.


Yup, very nice! Tricked out and looking sharp.


----------



## Bosplya

Mr_Clean, you make me want to buy another one in matte black.


----------



## Mr_Clean

Thanks for the compliments guys! The whole cockpit was first to go due to fit issues. In order to maintain the black/white scheme, I went for the 3T pro series. The stock saddle was too soft for me, so I went with a Selle San Marco Aspide Xsilite. The FSA Gossamer Pro was a noisy beast that creaked. I swapped it out for a matching 105 compact crankset using BB30 bearing adapters. Voila, no more noise! Stiffness improved too. I quite happy with the performance of the new 105. Lastly, I slapped on HED Ardennes SL wheels, far cry from the stock Shimano RS10's. 

This is my first road bike after a 17 year hiatus from the drops. I've been riding mountain bikes, but miss the road. So here I am... cheers!


----------



## LD001

Hope you like it:


----------



## aqualelaki

LD001 said:


> Hope you like it:


Very nice. I like the colors. I would think it will look much better if you can get the green hood, so it looks like your saddle, fork


----------



## ilovejuve

have a beauty of a caad 10 to show but need to know how to post pics....help!!


----------



## helios




----------



## scout73

View attachment 254378



that's my CAAD 10 here in Italy!!!!


----------



## leftycanuck

*My 2012 CAAD 10*

Frame: CAAD 10, 54cm
Handlebars: 3T Ergosum Pro 44cm
Stem: 3T ARX Pro 120mm
Seatpost: 3T Dorrico Pro
Saddle: Prologo Kappa Pas
Groupo: SRAM Rival/ Force carbon BB30 Crankset
Wheels: Boyd 58mm carbon clinchers (ghosted logos)
Tires: Vittoria Diamante pro
Bottle cages: Cannondale Evo carbon


----------



## bensophoto

helios said:


>


Gorgeous


----------



## todayilearned

helios said:


>


Can you please tell me which tires these are?


----------



## veloci1

@leftycanuck,
First, that is a beautiful bike. Good job.
Second, what is the weight of the bike as is?

Let me know.


----------



## bucket38

My 2012 CAAD10-4 Raw


----------



## Jesse R.

I joined the club, and one ride in, I'm stoked on it!!!
Bought it as a frameset with cranks, and then pieced it together this week. Scored the wheels on Craigslist and bought a full Ultegra Group to complete the build....


----------



## Pinkbullet3

helios said:


>


Omg. 

This has got to be the best thread in this entire forum.


----------



## helios

Tires are Vittoria Corsa Evo SC


----------



## -dustin

new beater bike


----------



## zamboni

Nice one Dustin.


----------



## Bosplya

Helios, just when I thought I had seen it all you come out with something fresh. So fresh and so clean!


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

bucket38 said:


> My 2012 CAAD10-4 Raw


I can't understand why people like you choose a CAAD 10. Using a very small spacer to correct differences in in torso/leg lenght is okay but frame geometry should generaly fit the rider. The usage of 6 cm spacer with a positive mounted stem looks like oppression of a racebike. This can't feel good compared to bike build for a more relaxed riding position like a CAAD 8 or Synapse; a bike with long head tube and short top tube.


----------



## bucket38

Rumpelstielzchen said:


> I can't understand why people like you choose a CAAD 10. Using a very small spacer to correct differences in in torso/leg lenght is okay but frame geometry should generaly fit the rider. The usage of 6 cm spacer with a positive mounted stem looks like oppression of a racebike. This can't feel good compared to bike build for a more relaxed riding position like a CAAD 8 or Synapse; a bike with long head tube and short top tube.


Thanks for your input. That's pure stock, straight from the LBS. Next visit we'll be addressing some positional tweaks like that.


----------



## CAAD2

bucket38 said:


> Thanks for your input. That's pure stock, straight from the LBS. Next visit we'll be addressing some positional tweaks like that.


You must be a very nice guy. I would have gone with "go f- yourself."


----------



## jboyd122

CAAD2 said:


> You must be a very nice guy. I would have gone with "go f- yourself."


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## bucket38

CAAD2 said:


> You must be a very nice guy. I would have gone with "go f- yourself."


hehe!


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Rumpelstielzchen said:


> I can't understand why *people like you* choose a CAAD 10


Probably 99% of the bike pics here are brand new CAAD10's, and like all road bikes they come with a stupid long steerer so you can adjust the length. Are we all people like him? Maybe we should take a hack-saw along to the LBS when we pick up the bike.

*bucket38* - Nice bike BTW and I don't care if you ride upside-down on it.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

I must say, I have been wondering the same thing. Only, I probably wouldn't have voiced it quite that way. I understand the long steerer at first, but I would have thought getting fit at the bike shop would put the stem somewhere lower on the steerer (assuming a proper frame fit), which would result in excess spacer above the stem. And the excess steerer would eventually be cut when the fit was verified. Either way, loving all the CAAD10s in this thread.


----------



## cfrankscid

*my caad10*

Here is mine. I just had a spoke pop off the rear wheel and destroy my rear derailleur...so will be upgrading that to SRAM Red shortly. 15lbs 12oz as shown. Am waiting for a shorter headset to come in, then I will cut that excess steerer tube.


----------



## MixMastaPJ

damn, sub 16s with just force? size? What else have you put into it?

Making my xmas list now


----------



## cfrankscid

*caad10*



MixMastaPJ said:


> damn, sub 16s with just force? size? What else have you put into it?
> 
> Making my xmas list now


54CM

Some of the lighter highlights: 

Sram Red Cassette 166gr
Specialized Romin Carbon Saddle 
FSA Wing Pro Bars (not very light but I love them)
Ritchey c260 Stem 110mm 112grams
Thomson Masterpiece Setback post 142grams
Velocity A23 Rims laced to Zipp Hubs 1480grams

Once I cut the steerer and change the headset, will be installing a tune topcap and extralite expander


----------



## helios

cyclusaddictus said:


> Probably 99% of the bike pics here are brand new CAAD10's, and like all road bikes they come with a stupid long steerer so you can adjust the length. Are we all people like him? Maybe we should take a hack-saw along to the LBS when we pick up the bike.
> 
> *bucket38* - Nice bike BTW and I don't care if you ride upside-down on it.


To each his own, and I understand bike shops leave steerers long to sell more bikes to more people, but IMHO if you've had the bike long enough to take a picture of it at home and your stem and spacers are still set up like that you bought the wrong bike/size.


----------



## jboyd122

helios said:


> To each his own, and I understand bike shops leave steerers long to sell more bikes to more people, but IMHO if you've had the bike long enough to take a picture of it at home and your stem and spacers are still set up like that you bought the wrong bike/size.


Respectfully I have to disagree with your presumption that if you leave spacers underneath the stem than you bought the wrong bike/size. Each body is different. Maybe he has long legs and a short torso/arms. Just because you think it's wrong, that doesn't mean that it isn't the most comfortable bike/setup for him compared to other bikes/setups of different brands or styles. His comfort should have nothing to do with your aesthetic.


----------



## helios

I'm not looking to start a flame war, just trying to help people who may be looking at the CAAD10 but don't realize it's got one of the lowest front end stacks out there. I agree, each body IS different, which is why different geometries work for different people. Someone with long legs and a short torso/arms should consider a bike that's not long and low (CAAD10). Something like a CAAD8 or Synapse with its longer wheelbase would likely suit this rider better. Most bikes with such geometries are dubbed as "endurance" bikes. Specialized Roubaix, Cannondale CAAD8 or Synapse, Trek H3 fit, etc are all other options for people with body types/flexibility that require a taller front end, especially if you're not a crit racer type.


----------



## ARE.

helios said:


> I'm not looking to start a flame war, just trying to help people who may be looking at the CAAD10 but don't realize it's got one of the lowest front end stacks out there. I agree, each body IS different, which is why different geometries work for different people. Someone with long legs and a short torso/arms should consider a bike that's not long and low (CAAD10). Something like a CAAD8 or Synapse with its longer wheelbase would likely suit this rider better. Most bikes with such geometries are dubbed as "endurance" bikes. Specialized Roubaix, Cannondale CAAD8 or Synapse, Trek H3 fit, etc are all other options for people with body types/flexibility that require a taller front end, especially if you're not a crit racer type.


Thanks, because there aren't already 101 threads about that this topic that don't have "Gallery" as the subject line...


----------



## zacolnago

LD001 said:


> Hope you like it:


This is my favourite so far. Is that a 58?


----------



## LD001

Thanx, my favourite too
It's a 60.


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

helios said:


> To each his own, and I understand bike shops leave steerers long to sell more bikes to more people, but IMHO if you've had the bike long enough to take a picture of it at home and your stem and spacers are still set up like that you bought the wrong bike/size.


I totally agree to you. By the way also the AM/trail pedals mounted on this CAAD 10 made me think, that the rider still want's to have this steering position.


----------



## leftycanuck

*chopped steerer*

Just thought I would I would re-post a pic of my bike for the people (myself included) that enjoy the "look" of cut steerer tubes. Spacers or not below the stem...make it fit/make it comfy but most of all make it functional! But remember this: look good, feel good play good!


----------



## jboyd122

helios said:


> I'm not looking to start a flame war, just trying to help people who may be looking at the CAAD10 but don't realize it's got one of the lowest front end stacks out there. I agree, each body IS different, which is why different geometries work for different people. Someone with long legs and a short torso/arms should consider a bike that's not long and low (CAAD10). Something like a CAAD8 or Synapse with its longer wheelbase would likely suit this rider better. Most bikes with such geometries are dubbed as "endurance" bikes. Specialized Roubaix, Cannondale CAAD8 or Synapse, Trek H3 fit, etc are all other options for people with body types/flexibility that require a taller front end, especially if you're not a crit racer type.


I agree, but I also think there is something to be said for the feel of the bike too. Even though a more relaxed fit of the Synapse or CAAD8 might be more ideal baed on the setup of his CAAD10 the feel of a CAAD10 is still going to be different than the Synapse or the CAAD8. At the end of the day you should love what you ride, and if that's a CAAD10 with 6CM of spacers, then hell, go for it.


----------



## bucket38

Woah I wasn't trying to cause grief here! That pic was taken after my first ride post pickup, and yes I'm likely to make a couple of tweaks. As noted it also has dual platform trail pedals borrowed from my other bike, ridden with MTB shoes as I didn't have anything else to hand...another faux pas I'm sure. I was planning on switching those out, but then again, maybe I'll leave as is and we can leave the pic as an example of how not to have your CAAD10 look? ;-)

Anyway next time I'll hold back my new bike excitement and only post a pic when appropriately configured.
:-D


----------



## Pinkbullet3

leftycanuck said:


>


Omg, that looks so sexy.


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

It also wasn't my intention to cause a disturbance but as I or Helios said a frame should fit the riders body. Especially your picture didn't look like that but now you explained why. Some people may think that I only talk about asthetics when I criticize the steering position with a positive mounted stem with lots of spacers but that's not true. As being a cc racer for 16 years with lot's of training miles on roadbikes I know the differences in handling. With a steering position like you showed in your picture I never would race down a hill with 60 mp/h, brake latest and lean hard into a tight bend. With the original -6 degree 110 mm stem on my CAAD 10 this also doesn't feel as I like it to be so I'am still waiting (for lot's of weeks) to get 3T stem with 120 mm and -17 degree.

The weight of my CAAD 10 with this all day/all weather wheel set is 7,5 kg. With an other wheel set (ZTR Alpha, Tune Mig/Mag, CX-Ray, Tune quick release, Dura Ace cassette) getting next week it will be 6,9 kg.


----------



## DIRBike

Very nice. The CAAD 10 sure looks sweet. And from what I read it has the performance and tech specs to complement the looks. 

I know I need to demo a few but am really leaning the CAAD10 5 way as my first road bike purchase. Although I have no intention of racing I do intend to do a couple triathlons. I am looking at the synapse and other "relaxed geometry" bikes as well but all these pics look fantastic!


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer

What seatpost clamp are you running? I'm having a hard time sourcing a 30.9 clamp.


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

It's a 31,8 Tune "Schraubwürger" which works well.


----------



## RealPSI

View attachment 254935

caad10-3


----------



## jboyd122

My 2011 caad10-4. I've had her for 6 monts and I'm totally in love with this bike. She's pretty much stock with some SPD pedals I pulled out of the spare parts bin from my mountain bikes. The only thing I'm considering is a wheel upgrade, maybe some RS80's but this bike is 2nd on the totem pole for upgrades. Most of my bike money goes to my FS cross country race steed. I don't feel compelled to go road style with my shoes, since I already own 3 pair of mountain SPD shoes and have 5 sets of Shimano SPD pedals hanging around.


----------



## CAADEL

jboyd122 said:


> I don't feel compelled to go road style with my shoes, since I already own 3 pair of mountain SPD shoes and *have 5 sets of Shimano SPD pedals* hanging around.


Make them 6  Shimano PD-A600


----------



## Wookiebiker

Just to join in on the fun...Brought home a new CAAD10 (4) today as a replacement for my crashed out custom Tsunami.

I've got her fitted up and will fine tune the fit tomorrow during a ride...though I do wish the headtube was a bit shorter...but such is life.

Only changes to the bikes make-up so far are Thompson 0 degree seatpost and -17 degree stem, Specialized Romin saddle and Pro bars...And my wheelset will be a Powertap set I've been using for a while.

It was lighter than expected for the price and components and with a little extra cash down the line could see it dropping another pound or so.


----------



## Guymk

I don't really like the alu finish caad 10s but yours is really sweet!


----------



## jinnjia

Can you tell me what kind of bottle cage those are ?
Very nice looking bike !



Rumpelstielzchen said:


> It also wasn't my intention to cause a disturbance but as I or Helios said a frame should fit the riders body. Especially your picture didn't look like that but now you explained why. Some people may think that I only talk about asthetics when I criticize the steering position with a positive mounted stem with lots of spacers but that's not true. As being a cc racer for 16 years with lot's of training miles on roadbikes I know the differences in handling. With a steering position like you showed in your picture I never would race down a hill with 60 mp/h, brake latest and lean hard into a tight bend. With the original -6 degree 110 mm stem on my CAAD 10 this also doesn't feel as I like it to be so I'am still waiting (for lot's of weeks) to get 3T stem with 120 mm and -17 degree.
> 
> The weight of my CAAD 10 with this all day/all weather wheel set is 7,5 kg. With an other wheel set (ZTR Alpha, Tune Mig/Mag, CX-Ray, Tune quick release, Dura Ace cassette) getting next week it will be 6,9 kg.


----------



## golfwizzzzz

Here's a white 2011 to mix it up....


----------



## golfwizzzzz

The picture did not show up.......??????


----------



## Everest17

Here's my new CAAD10! I couldn't be happier with how it rides. I had a synapse carbon in the past, but regardless of the million adjustments the LBS and I made it never felt comfortable to me. I know I need to drop the stem a bit, but for now I really like how it feels. I live in Vail, CO where I do a lot of solo climbing on the bike, so since I don't ride with a huge peloton like I did a few years ago in FL, I don't feel the need to drop the bars to a more aero position right now. I believe I now have it exactly how I want it. The items changed so far are:
- Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels (got 20% off as an REI member)
- Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tires
- Speed Play Zero pedals
- Specialized cages
- And FSA SL-K seatpost and stem (I bought these off a guy who got an evo and was switching out a few parts)
The only other things I plan to change are the bar tape once the white tape gets too dirty, and the crank at some point. I just got engaged last month as well, so I need to chill out for a bit with the spending...


----------



## zamboni

Very nice bike you got there, size 50?


----------



## Everest17

Thank you very much, zamboni! It's actually a 52.


----------



## aqualelaki

Looks really good. I like the colors. BTW, did you notice a different of the vibration after you put FSA Seat post?


----------



## Everest17

Thanks, aqualelaki! To be honest, I don't really notice much of a difference. I wasn't even planning on changing out the seatpost or stem until I met a guy who was trying to get rid of both from his evo. He gave me an amazing deal, so I figured if I could save a tiny bit of weight, plus have a full carbon and cool looking seatpost, why not?! If you're looking to pay full price for the SL-K seatpost, I would save your money and put it elsewhere on your bike. Not worth full price, but at the price I got it for, definitely worth it.


----------



## Sharknose

That's a sweet setup. With the Elite wheels, Speedplays and matching SL-K post and stem, it really looks sharp. Ride it well.


----------



## Bosplya

golfwizzzzz, I like how you kept it 2 tone with just white and black. The water bottles are killing it. 

Everest17, I have no reason to change my stock RS10's and Schwalbe's. However, your upgrade is so damn hot.


----------



## cfrankscid

Finally finished my build. Thing is down to 15lbs 5oz, I can't beleive how responsive the bike is. Especially out of the saddle climbing. What a fun ride.

Some build highlights: Velocity A23 wheels w/Zipp hubbs, SRAM RED Cassete & derailleur, Specialized Romin Carbon Saddle, Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost, KCNC TI Skewers, Ritchey c260 Stem.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

Is there a recommended place to buy new groupsets?


----------



## Wookiebiker

Here is an updated photo with my race wheels and new top cap for my headset (i.e. lower stem).


----------



## Skyman78

*Hi everyone*

Was up last night looking at other CAADs and thought I would put mine up. 15.75:thumbsup: as sits... don't worry GT40 cages on the way.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Skyman78

I will post more pics with other wheelset soon


----------



## ronr2004

*My new / used 10 .*

I just - 10 mins ago- bought this off Ebay minus the crankset.


----------



## ronr2004

PS: Owner said It was raced 3 races and has a couple of small-small dents on the down tube. I wouldn't tell you how much I paid 'cause I don't want any jealousy. I'm so psyched. I do need to buy a new/used crankset- any suggestions? I'm thinking Ultegra.


----------



## ronr2004

*My new / used 10 .*

Check it out- just got it off Ebay for a song- minus the crankset. Any idea of a good replacement under $250? Thanks


----------



## Bosplya

I'm going to increase my riding so I can wear out my parts. All these nicely modified CAAD10's are making my stock one look like a Huffy.


----------



## CAADEL

ronr2004 said:


> Check it out- just got it off Ebay for a song- minus the crankset. Any idea of a good replacement under $250? Thanks


How strict is your budget? Niagara Cycle Works has a Sram Red 50-34, 172.5mm for $270. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002SQZZVS/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## blueapplepaste

This was my graduation present to myself after finishing my PhD. Here's my 2012 CAAD10 5. It's bone stock except for 105 pedals and el-cheapo Amazon bottle cages. After a few hundred miles, me and the saddle still aren't getting along, so I'll probably swap that out. 

I got into cycling right before grad school after being a mountain biker for a long time, and was dirt poor and picked up a Specialized cyclocross bike on craigslist that I had been riding as a road bike for the past 6 years. So this is my first "real" road bike. So far I freaking love it!! I can't believe the night and day difference between it and a 12 year old cyclocross bike. Much lighter, much faster, and a much better ride. 

Not planning any upgrades anytime soon, just going to ride the hell out of it for now. Maybe some new wheels next season.


----------



## Mr_Clean

@ sponger: how did you weigh the bike?


----------



## sponger78

Mr clean, I just hop on a scale with and without the bike. I dont have a hanging type of scale just yet, so it's not very accurate.


----------



## CraicC

I just bought mine, did a 20 miler and then a 40+ miler and love love love it!


----------



## effersl




----------



## jack_k

Finally got my Gulf CAAD10. Coming from MTB so I'm rocking the hardcore pedals. Only modifications so far is the Specialized Toupe Expert saddle, shorter square stem and Specialized cages. It's a 58cm.


----------



## Italianrider76

Nice CAADs....just curious......the CAAD 10 seems to be the only alloy frame at the moment that guys dress up with high end components.....any particular reason other than it being a great frame???


----------



## Yamabushi

Italianrider76 said:


> Nice CAADs....just curious......the CAAD 10 seems to be the only alloy frame at the moment that guys dress up with high end components.....any particular reason other than it being a great frame???


Isn't that enough of a reason?


----------



## aqualelaki

Italianrider76 said:


> Nice CAADs....just curious......the CAAD 10 seems to be the only alloy frame at the moment that guys dress up with high end components.....any particular reason other than it being a great frame???


Italianrider76. Curiosity never ends until you do test ride. My other bike Orbea Orca (full carbon). In my opinion, Orbea Orca is overall better than Caad10. But there is something unique about this Caad10 that I like. I think the list about what I like is similar to what people mentioned in the magazine or online forums, so I don't have to repeat it.
So go to your LBS and test ride it .


----------



## blueapplepaste

Italianrider76 said:


> Nice CAADs....just curious......the CAAD 10 seems to be the only alloy frame at the moment that guys dress up with high end components.....*any particular reason other than it being a great frame???*


That is _the_ reason. I never knew just how sloppy my old bike was until I rode the CAAD10. It blew me away. I was looking at Trek 2.1, CAAD8, Specialized Allez, and a few others. Hopped on the 10 and it was perfect.


----------



## Bosplya

Same here.....from an 06' Giant OCR C3 all carbon to the CAAD10. I test rode the CAAD8 right before and it was night and day. Like everyone has said, just test ride one. All it took was 2-3 blocks for me to fill my senses with delight.


----------



## ziscwg

aqualelaki said:


> Italianrider76. Curiosity never ends until you do test ride. My other bike Orbea Orca (full carbon). In my opinion, Orbea Orca is overall better than Caad10. But there is something unique about this Caad10 that I like. I think the list about what I like is similar to what people mentioned in the magazine or online forums, so I don't have to repeat it.
> So go to your LBS and test ride it .


I think it's the frame, PLUS the great value. You could probably get a better frame, but not for $1000. (the frame alone price)


----------



## macedeno21

Don't have a stand alone shot yet but I'll get one soon enough. Waiting to order a key part, I can't believe the size of the head set bearing cap that Cannondale puts on stock bikes... I thought CAAD10s were race bikes? I think I've seen Madones and Roubaix's with smaller head set bearing caps... Here's a couple pics of me racing in the mean time.


----------



## ronr2004

*BB30 Crank FSA or Sram?*

Sorry to jump in but I'm buying a crank for my new/used Caad10 tomorrow. What's better for the same price: FSA SL-K Light or Sram Red ? You can see my baby in one of those photos somewhere. Its stealth black with Hed wheels. Please respond asap. Thanks


----------



## texascyclist

Assuming the Red is BB30, go with it and do not look back!


----------



## tranzformer

ronr2004 said:


> Sorry to jump in but I'm buying a crank for my new/used Caad10 tomorrow. What's better for the same price: FSA SL-K Light or Sram Red ? You can see my baby in one of those photos somewhere. Its stealth black with Hed wheels. Please respond asap. Thanks



SRAM Red over FSA every time.


----------



## zamboni

How about Campy?


----------



## macedeno21

Either of those cranks will work fine, the only difference you may notice is shifting but chances are you probably won't. Companies like to blow smoke about mine is better than yours and BS like that... 

You want to get a crank with a measurable difference in stiffness? Go Hollowgram or Rotor 3DF.


----------



## bensophoto

*some upgrades*

Hi guys -- posted my stock 105 bike awhile ago -- here she is with some upgrades. I am not weight weenie-ing her but if parts strike me equally I will take the lighter everytime (where my $$ allows)

Toupe expert saddle
Thomson Masterpiece Zero setback post (cut for my height)
Look Keo Classic pedals
One Planet Bike Carbon cage, One Zefal $3 special
Michelin ProRace3 with Latex tubes
Shimano Rs80s
Zipp Ti skewers
Cateye Wired Strada Cadence
Steerer Tube cut for my fit

weight with pedals, cages and cateye -- 17.47lbs


----------



## IainStevens

Nice bike! 
Were you out with the Morning Glories this morning?


----------



## bensophoto

Thanks and yup - had the orange Molteni jersey and white helmet. You?


----------



## IainStevens

I was on the Blue & Orange CAAD 10. 
You were flying, nice work!


----------



## bensophoto

Thanks -- you too -- and your bike is stunning -- pics up here?


----------



## macedeno21

Got around to a couple glam shots, it's still missing the all important STS head set bearing cap though...


----------



## SpitFir3

lovely bikes you guys own here...


----------



## NWS Alpine

Such a nice setup. It will look perfect with the new topcap. I ended up going with the cane creek IS40 short which is 9mm. Looks really nice.


----------



## Sneakbox

macedeno21 said:


> Got around to a couple glam shots, it's still missing the all important STS head set bearing cap though...


Macedeno21...

Sorry for a newb question but did your CAAD 10 come stock with the yellow highlights on the bike or did you buy them seperate as stickers? or whats up with that? I love the look of the yellow and wondering how you did that...Great looking CAAD, thanks

Zach


----------



## leo santos

so Macedeno, how do you like those Madfibers on the caad10? Im using zipps 808 on mine and Im happy, though underimpressed for such a high profile..
what did u get for a headset/spacers? I was thinking about that "slam that stem" thing..
tks


----------



## RCMTB

Sneakbox said:


> Macedeno21...
> 
> Sorry for a newb question but did your CAAD 10 come stock with the yellow highlights on the bike or did you buy them seperate as stickers? or whats up with that? I love the look of the yellow and wondering how you did that...Great looking CAAD, thanks
> 
> Zach


The 2011 CAAD10 3 came with those colors.


----------



## RCMTB

*Caad10 5 bbq*

Here is my CAAD10 5 BBQ color. Next upgrade are Hollowgrams and I'm done for a while until I get a crit under my belt. It's a 50cm frame. All I have upgraded are wheels\tires and added a computer, bottle cages, pedals and bag.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

The FSA Gossamer crankset looks so ugly to me. What crankset upgrades have you guys made?


----------



## aqualelaki

Pinkbullet3 said:


> The FSA Gossamer crankset looks so ugly to me. What crankset upgrades have you guys made?


I upgraded mine to FSA SL-K Light but don't buy the new one since it's very expensive. But if you like SRAM then SRAM Red crankset is reasonable and it looks good as well. Mine is still 105 but plan to upgrade to Ultegra later on.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

I'm guessing SRAM cranksets are compatible with 105? If not (or if not very well), I'd probably opt for Ultegra sometime down the road as well.

First gotta find a good deal on a 27.2mm Thomson Elite...


----------



## Baker325

Cannondale Advanced Aluminum Design.


----------



## Creakyknees

Well, Memorial Day has passed... the unofficial start of Summer... soooo.... white is now permissible


----------



## zamboni

Creakyknees said:


> Well, Memorial Day has passed... the unofficial start of Summer... soooo.... white is now permissible


Nice bike the white bar tape won't last that long.


----------



## Dan Gerous

zamboni said:


> Nice bike the white bar tape won't last that long.


Depends of the tape, I have the same white bar tape on my SuperSix since I got it, early 2010. It's Fizik bar:tape but it's feeling like leather, not as porous as most tape materials. It's easily cleaned with a touch of rubbing alcohol.


----------



## EuroSVT

Maybe I'm not that vain, perhaps I'm just not into "it" as much as the next guy. I can say that the times I've ran upon someone out there riding with white tape...I've never even noticed it being dirty or dingy or whatever. And for the most part, I like what I've seen here from people that went with it in the pic's posted. Go with it if it fits where you want your bike to go in the looks department, if it was a bad idea (gets filthy) then it's a quick fix


----------



## sponger78

RCMTB said:


> Here is my CAAD10 5 BBQ color. Next upgrade are Hollowgrams and I'm done for a while until I get a crit under my belt. It's a 50cm frame. All I have upgraded are wheels\tires and added a computer, bottle cages, pedals and bag.


Very nice, where in VA are you at? I ride a 48 and sometimes I feel that I could have gone with a 50. How tall are you by the way?


----------



## RCMTB

sponger78 said:


> Very nice, where in VA are you at? I ride a 48 and sometimes I feel that I could have gone with a 50. How tall are you by the way?


I live in Mclean. I'm about 5'6.5". 52 was too long and the 50 a tad short. Ended up moving the seat back all the way fits better. I may get a setback seatpost/longer stem eventually to play around with. Anyhow, just mapped out a good 10 mile loop in Mclean. Do the loop a couple times and I should be good. Not very flat and some of the hills are long, but will only help in the long run.


----------



## zamboni

How about replacing the stem and see if that help?


----------



## RCMTB

zamboni said:


> How about replacing the stem and see if that help?


Yes, plan to do this first.


----------



## MarvinK

Very rarely is the stock stem the right stem for most people.


----------



## NWS Alpine

CAAD 10-5 stock besides:
Specialized Romin Evo Pro
Look Keo 2 Max pedals
Praxis Works 53/39 chainrings (added black bolts)
Elite cages
Fizik Microtex bar tape
PSIMET 50mm clinchers 24/28 CX Rays Novatec hubs
Hutchinson Fusion 3 tubeless
Ultegra 12-23T
Reynolds carbon pads
Garmin 310xt Wahoo Ant+ speed/cadence


----------



## macedeno21

leo santos said:


> so Macedeno, how do you like those Madfibers on the caad10? Im using zipps 808 on mine and Im happy, though underimpressed for such a high profile..
> what did u get for a headset/spacers? I was thinking about that "slam that stem" thing..
> tks


I absolutely love the MadFibers I was able to test ride them before buying them from BikeWerx.com and literally from the start it was perfect. They don't ride like a traditional wheel, because they're not, but they are wonderful, I am 5'11" and weigh 135lbs and have no trouble with all but the gustiest of cross winds down here in Miami. They're the smoothest wheels that I have ridden also (ridden quite a few). The wheels truly shine over 25mph, the rear wheel has a disk like effect once you get over 22mph-24mph. They are great because they're super light, super low inertia, and have a pretty much maintenance free design. I will say that if you're a big guy that you'll probably experience some rub when out of the saddle laying down the power but otherwise they're awesome. The cool factor is awesome as well since people can't help but break neck at the overall package and the sound that they make when you put the power down is great! It's like hearing the bat mobile blast by you when someone is really putting the power down. Can't say enough good things about the wheels.

Headset wise one of my buddies at a bike shop hooked me up with a FSA bearing top cap that he had around the shop and it works perfectly with a few spacers, no complaints. I was going to get the SLS top cap but my friend said that he could do pretty much the same thing for free so I went for it. 

I have to take some updated pictures of it now with the decreased steerer stack.


----------



## tranzformer

macedeno21 said:


> They are great because they're super light, super low inertia, and have a pretty much maintenance free design.


Interesting article on how wheel weight/inertia really has no bearing on wheel performance compared to aerodynamics. Wheel weight/inertia make a very very small difference compared to aero.

Why Wheel Aerodynamics Can Outweigh Wheel Weight and Inertia - Slowtwitch.com


----------



## Dan Gerous

tranzformer said:


> Interesting article on how wheel weight/inertia really has no bearing on wheel performance compared to aerodynamics. Wheel weight/inertia make a very very small difference compared to aero.
> 
> Why Wheel Aerodynamics Can Outweigh Wheel Weight and Inertia - Slowtwitch.com


Slowtwitch... isn't this a triathlon site? If so... I have rarely seen steep climbs on tri courses. Aero wheels are better on the flats and moderate high speed climbs, but when you get on true climbs, light wheels become much better. The steeper/longer, the better lighter wheels will be.


----------



## tranzformer

Dan Gerous said:


> Slowtwitch... isn't this a triathlon site? If so... I have rarely seen steep climbs on tri courses. Aero wheels are better on the flats and moderate high speed climbs, but when you get on true climbs, light wheels become much better. The steeper/longer, the better lighter wheels will be.



Did you even read the article? Inertia is such a small part of the equation, that it isn't even worthwhile to mention.



> The effect of increasing the rim mass of the wheels by nearly a full pound (400g) resulted in an increase in the average peak pedal force over the 5s acceleration of just 1%


----------



## Dan Gerous

tranzformer said:


> Did you even read the article? Inertia is such a small part of the equation, that it isn't even worthwhile to mention.


Yes but that's based on a flat road in a crit. Those maths are all fine and well for those who care about such but you can throw it in the trash if you ride anything but flat crits...

Nobody needs to calculate much to know that on a flat road, heavy aero rims are faster... but as the road tilts up, weight starts to play a bigger factor and aerodynamics starts to become irrelevant... The steeper the road, the bigger the graphic's blue and green zones become, the orange zone becomes smaller...

It all depends where you ride. Personally, I put a lot more importance on weight than on aerodynamics as I pretty much never ride on flat roads for too long... I love climbing, long mountain climbs or spring classic style punchy climb, anything but flat roads! :thumbsup:


----------



## tranzformer

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes but that's based on a flat road in a crit. Those maths are all fine and well for those who care about such but you can throw it in the trash if you ride anything but flat crits...
> 
> Nobody needs to calculate much to know that on a flat road, heavy aero rims are faster... but as the road tilts up, weight starts to play a bigger factor and aerodynamics starts to become irrelevant... The steeper the road, the bigger the graphic's blue and green zones become, the orange zone becomes smaller...
> 
> It all depends where you ride. Personally, I put a lot more importance on weight than on aerodynamics as I pretty much never ride on flat roads for too long... I love climbing, long mountain climbs or spring classic style punchy climb, anything but flat roads! :thumbsup:




I would argue wrong again. 


Take a route where you are doing 2000 meter 4% climb at 250 watts, drop 100 grams off your wheels will save 0.25 seconds. 


1 watt difference will save you ~1 sec. Now a wheel like a Zipp FC 303/404 will save you more than 1 watt over a lightweight box rim. The differences are even more pronounced on flat ground.


----------



## tranzformer

^ also the more aero, the easier to catch up after the climb is over.


----------



## MarvinK

tranzformer: it seems you must be looking for some tri forums... take your aero stats and disc wheels with you.

Anyone who has ridden extra heavy or extra light wheels on long climbs knows light wheels feel a lot better.


----------



## tranzformer

MarvinK said:


> tranzformer: it seems you must be looking for some tri forums... take your aero stats and disc wheels with you.
> 
> Anyone who has ridden extra heavy or extra light wheels on long climbs knows light wheels feel a lot better.


Marvin no need to get offensive. I have just as much of a right to be here as you. If you have a point to make with some data, please do so. No need to get personal. 

Just because it "feels" a lot better does NOT mean that it is. Just plug in some numbers into analyticcycling.com to see yourself. Btw, remember how the Liqui guys didn't like the Evo because it "felt" slower than the SS-HM? "Feel" is a feeling, it is not scientific or truth.


----------



## Dan Gerous

tranzformer said:


> I would argue wrong again.
> 
> 
> Take a route where you are doing 2000 meter 4% climb at 250 watts, drop 100 grams off your wheels will save 0.25 seconds.
> 
> 
> 1 watt difference will save you ~1 sec. Now a wheel like a Zipp FC 303/404 will save you more than 1 watt over a lightweight box rim. The differences are even more pronounced on flat ground.


4% is a grandma's climb... I'm talking about real climbs! :wink5:

But 100gr isn't that much difference, it's all relative, I wouldn't call Zipp 303 heavy by any means. But once you get in the 10% range or more, a 1650gr wheelset will be much more of a pain than a 1300gr wheelset, aerodynamics wont matter much there...

To me, aero wheels are pretty much out of the question, mostly because the ones in my price range are very heavy or crappy, those 1000$ carbon clincher wheelsets aren't light and they're not too reliable... well, let's just say I ruined three carbon rims in a summer testing some affordable carbon clinchers. If I could afford a pair of Zipp or another high-quality aero yet acceptably light wheelset, I would go for it... But under 1000$ you're better off getting a light wheelset than trying to find an aero one...

Agreed about after the climb though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous

tranzformer said:


> Marvin no need to get offensive. I have just as much of a right to be here as you. If you have a point to make with some data, please do so. No need to get personal.
> 
> Just because it "feels" a lot better does NOT mean that it is. Just plug in some numbers into analyticcycling.com to see yourself. Btw, remember how the Liqui guys didn't like the Evo because it "felt" slower than the SS-HM? "Feel" is a feeling, it is not scientific or truth.


Well I, and it seems MarvinK too, don't ride bikes in a website... we ride on our bikes outside. I personally don't care about a bunch of numbers found out with algorithms from a database on a website, I'd rather feel and be fast on the road than be in front of a computer looking at numbers...

If you trust a website more than your feelings and the actual data from your rides, well, that's your thing... I'll stop arguing.


----------



## tranzformer

Dan Gerous said:


> Well I, and it seems MarvinK too, don't ride bikes in a website... we ride on our bikes outside. I personally don't care about a bunch of numbers found out with algorithms from a database on a website, I'd rather feel and be fast on the road than be in front of a computer looking at numbers...
> 
> If you trust a website more than your feelings and the actual data from your rides, well, that's your thing... I'll stop arguing.


Not sure what there is to argue about. Physics? Mathematics? This isn't sofa cycling. These are legitimate equations and formulas that represent the real world. 

You going to tell the same thing to an engineer about how you don't care about his fancy algorithms from a database or website when talking about a bridge design? All I am saying is feeling fast does not equate to being faster. Not sure why that is so revolutionary? If equipment doesn't matter, we should all ride around on $100 WallyWorld bikes. 

Btw, I can guarantee that you would be much faster on your regular route with a set of Zipp 303s or 404s compared to your standard wheels. Guys have done this testing themselves with their own data i.e. Chung method.


----------



## Dan Gerous

I'm saying leave the books home when you go for a ride. If you think a heavy aero wheel needs less energy when climbing than a light non-aero wheel, we clearly have different ideas of what a climb is... or what heavy and light is.

I did test the Zipp 404 clinchers with the alloy track a while back, they're good on the flats but I can say they're slower than a non aero sub-1400gr wheelset when hitting climbs above 6%, much slower when you hit 9%, I'll let you calculate when you hit 15%, but no numbers you'll pull through a calculator will convince me.  Of course if your climbs are only 4%, aero's the way to go for sure but if you barely have flat roads and you ride steep climbs, I'd prioritize lighter wheels.

But, buy me a pair of Zipp 303 and I'll do the test... I wouldn't consider those as heavy wheels, 202 would still be faster on a true climb... Of course if you have an unlimited budget, you can have both aero and light, that would be faster to get to a climb and to climb it! But if I have to work 80 hours per week to afford aero and light wheels, I'll never have time to ride them.

I'm not arguing about mathematics or physics, it's just all a matter of using what fits the bill for you, for the roads you ride and within your budget. But if an engineer tries to tell me I'll be climbing a 10km, 10% road on a 1750gr aero wheelset faster than on my non-aero 1375gr wheelset, I'll call bull and suggest that engineer to leave his calculator at the bottom and ride the climb!

I'm done here. Back to CAAD10...


----------



## yamaha46

Surely you can just look at what the pro riders in the tour de france and such are using in the different stages. Don't think they use much aero wheels on the climbing stages do they? only time trials. Think they probably know what they are doing!

"Caad10 Gallery"
More caad10 pics please. :thumbsup:


----------



## IainStevens

yamaha46 said:


> "Caad10 Gallery"
> More caad10 pics please. :thumbsup:


+1 

This might be a worthwhile discussion, if you're so inclined, but in a different forum please.


----------



## tranzformer

Dan Gerous said:


> I'm saying leave the books home when you go for a ride. If you think a heavy aero wheel needs less energy when climbing than a light non-aero wheel, we clearly have different ideas of what a climb is... or what heavy and light is.


Who said an aero wheel has to be heavy? I would consider the Zipp 303 FC and 404 FC at 1200g and 1280g to be fairly light. And the weight isn't such a killer compared to the MF wheels that you would lose much. Maybe you thought I was comparing a 1000g climbing wheel vs. a 1500-1600g "aero" wheel? I was comparing more of a +/- 100-200g difference between the climbing vs aero wheel. Maybe that is where the hangup is. I agree that 500-600g is significant, but would argue that a 100-200g difference is minimal and aero will more than make up for that (on the way to the climb and on the way down).

Some of the big mountain stages in TdF/Giro have an average gradient of what ~8-9%? 200g less weight would save you 6.1s over 10km. You would save 7 watts (~7s) over the same 10km with an aero wheel like the 404 (even if it was slightly heavier). Now you have already made up the difference of the lightweight wheel and then some. Not even considering the watts that you saved getting to the mountains and on the descent ride into the finish line. 

My original point that you replied to was that aero (even the crr of the tire you pick) will play a bigger role into making you faster than dropping minimal weight (100-200g) off of the wheels and thinking "these spin up faster and easier, so I must be faster." I will not argue there is a big difference between 1000g wheels and 1600g wheels.





Dan Gerous said:


> I did test the Zipp 404 clinchers with the alloy track a while back, they're good on the flats but I can say they're slower than a non aero sub-1400gr wheelset when hitting climbs


That is your problem, you were ridding clinchers.  Try tubulars next time. :thumbsup:




Dan Gerous said:


> But if an engineer tries to tell me I'll be climbing a 10km, 10% road on a 1750gr aero wheelset faster than on my non-aero 1375gr wheelset, I'll call bull and suggest that engineer to leave his calculator at the bottom and ride the climb!


Once again, I was talking about a climbing wheel that might be 100-200g lighter, not one that is 500-600g lighter.




Dan Gerous said:


> I'm done here. Back to CAAD10...


:thumbsup:





yamaha46 said:


> Surely you can just look at what the pro riders in the tour de france and such are using in the different stages. Don't think they use much aero wheels on the climbing stages do they? only time trials. Think they probably know what they are doing!


Actually there are many riders that use "aero" wheels like the Zipp404 or 303 in the mountain stages. I remember seeing the Garmin guys from the ToC in 2009 running Zipp 404s on the mountain stages. Remember you have to ride 50-60km before you get to the climbs. You will see riders using the 303s and 404s this year in the TdF.

If you can run a 50-60mm deep rim that is as light as a 20mm rim along with being stiffer and more aero, why wouldn't you?


Edit: I should add that I see the benefit of the lightest possible wheel if it is a climbing TT where you start at the base and the finish line is at the top. However most races and rides require some riding to get to the climbing portion, and then you need to descend and ride to where ever the finish is.


----------



## AvantDale

It would largely depend on the rider. If you are a one of the guys setting the pace...chances are your going to be using a deeper wheel. If your a straight climber then your probably going to use a lower profile wheel. 

Levi uses a 303 on stage 8 (uphill TT) of Paris-Nice. IIRC Haussler won stage 13 TDF on 303's also. Sastre used the 202 on 07 when he won the TDF.

Ryder ran the R-Sys on the mountains in this years Giro. I've noticed the Garmin guys on the 38mm CCU's the majority of the time. I don't think Mavic makes a 52mm tubular wheel.

Wheel selection comes down to the rider in the end. This year at the ToC...I saw 202, 303, 404, 808, all on the same stage on Quick Step's bikes.


----------



## macedeno21

So to clarify, my point about the low inertia was to describe the fact that the wheels take less energy to get up to speed than a wheel of comparable depth.

The comments regarding descending speed would need to be qualified by each individual rider... Rider A and rider B are descending. Rider A has a set of 60mm "aero" wheels, rider B a set of box section aluminum wheels. Rider B beats rider A by 1 minute. Conclusion? Rider A is a chicken s*** with money proving that it doesn't matter what equipment you have what matters is your knowledge of your bike, the way it handles and the fact that Rule #5 exists. 

Quit with the mumble jumble, I have had a BMC RM01, BMC SLC01, and Scott Addict before picking up my CAAD10. Is there really much of a difference between them? Yes, and that is the piece of mind knowing that if I wreck my CAAD10 it will 9/10 come out unscathed. Are any of my previous bikes faster than the others? Yea... But that was because I trained my ass off to get faster. A schmo on a expensive bike is still a schmo in the end. 

Ride your bike like you stole it, slam those stems, and keep the pictures coming ladies.


----------



## tranzformer

macedeno21 said:


> . Yes, and that is the piece of mind knowing that if I wreck my CAAD10 it will 9/10 come out unscathed. .


Doubtful. You realize how thin the tubbing is on the CAAD10, right? Depending on the crash, some carbon frames might hold up better than thin walled aluminum. YMMV.


----------



## texascyclist

Please take the physics to another thread and stop clogging up this one.


----------



## tranzformer

texascyclist said:


> Please take the physics to another thread and stop clogging up this one.


You just clogged this one up yourself. We stopped speaking about wheel "physics" already.


----------



## jboyd122

:mad2:

Look it's a CAAD!


----------



## AvantDale

Skyman78 said:


> Was up last night looking at other CAADs and thought I would put mine up. 15.75:thumbsup: as sits... don't worry GT40 cages on the way.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


Sick build! Extra kudos for running Campag!


----------



## Praxis Works

Hi *NWS Alpine* - 
I need to let you know you've got your rings mounted incorrectly. 
Your big ring is not mounted with the chain catch pin aligned with the crank arm as it should be. Your timing/shifting will be very poor if not correct. 

Please see our ring product page and look at the mounting guide.


Call us if you have questions! 
831-708-2161

Adam @Praxis


----------



## Bosplya

Praxis, I'm impressed by your support. :thumbsup:


----------



## Praxis Works

Thanks...
We're just bike nerds too. 
Humble and small...doing what we can to help customers.
Appreciate your words!


----------



## macedeno21

tranzformer said:


> Doubtful. You realize how thin the tubbing is on the CAAD10, right? Depending on the crash, some carbon frames might hold up better than thin walled aluminum. YMMV.


Go crash a $3000 BMC frameset and then go crash a $1000 caad10, tell me which one stings less when you whip out your wallet. You're a fool...


----------



## tranzformer

macedeno21 said:


> Go crash a $3000 BMC frameset and then go crash a $1000 caad10, tell me which one stings less when you whip out your wallet. You're a fool...


You said "my CAAD10 it will 9/10 come out unscathed" and I argued that most likely with the thin tubes it won't hold up. There was no discussion about $$. Of course I would want to crash the less expensive frame as well. The issue is whether thin walled aluminum would hold up well in most crashes.


----------



## EuroSVT

anybody remember the good ol' days, when people posted pictures of their bikes? I would but having trouble finding a new host site


----------



## tranzformer

^ You can use imageshack, photobucket, or google images. Then just put







around the image location.


----------



## EuroSVT

Not even a cool pic, just wanted to steer things back to the love of a bike pic :arf:

And yeah, I have been using Imageshack for my go-to source for many years. Just was caught off guard by them now requiring registration in order to upload.

Drives me nuts having that stock headset spacer tower on there. All good things in time, and I plan on getting a few years use out of this bike. Wanting to STS, upgrade to a standard drivetrain, and score a wheelset. Thomson has a c/f handlebar coming out this year so I'm waiting for that to keep a Thomson theme going on. Notice the tag, despite being a Tennessee resident I keep it registered in Georgia for the Share the Road plate :thumbsup:


----------



## CAADEL

EuroSVT said:


> Not even a cool pic, just wanted to steer things back to the love of a bike pic :arf:


You're totally off topic! These wheels are not aero at all...


----------



## NWS Alpine

Praxis Works said:


> Hi *NWS Alpine* -
> I need to let you know you've got your rings mounted incorrectly.
> Your big ring is not mounted with the chain catch pin aligned with the crank arm as it should be. Your timing/shifting will be very poor if not correct.
> 
> Please see our ring product page and look at the mounting guide.
> 
> 
> Call us if you have questions!
> 831-708-2161
> 
> Adam @Praxis



I even read the document before I mounted them. Must have had a brain fart when I mounted them. It actually still shifts at least as well as it did with the stock chainrings. I aligned the timing mark but didn't put it in alignment with the crank. Doh :mad2:


----------



## MBThree

2012 CAAD10 5 105 all stock except for bottle cages, Shimano 105 pedals, and 3T stem. I am in awe of this bicycle! My stable is now complete. I have a 2012 Cannondale Flash 2 29er for the trails and now have a 21012 CAAD10 for the roads. I am one happy man!:thumbsup:


----------



## tranzformer

^ Nice bike Max.


----------



## MBThree

tranzformer said:


> ^ Nice bike Max.


Thanks


----------



## NWS Alpine

NWS Alpine said:


> I even read the document before I mounted them. Must have had a brain fart when I mounted them. It actually still shifts at least as well as it did with the stock chainrings. I aligned the timing mark but didn't put it in alignment with the crank. Doh :mad2:


I fixed it yesterday and the front shifting did improve a bit. The catch is in the power now so it pulls into the big ring like it's nothing.

Very happy with them and they look awesome.


----------



## chill716

very nice, congrats


----------



## ralph1

A very nice bike indeed, please stop me from buying an EVO!!!

cheers

Pete


----------



## Ahillock

macedeno21 said:


> Go crash a $3000 BMC frameset and then go crash a $1000 caad10, tell me which one stings less when you whip out your wallet. You're a fool...



Regarding the whole carbon vs. aluminum frame in a crash, I have read that the Cannondale Evo is actually stronger in a crash than a CAAD9 based on Cannondale's own testing. So I would guess that the Evo would do significantly better in a crash than a CAAD10 due to the thinner tubing than a CAAD9. 

Also, carbon fiber is basically repairable indefinitely. Guys like Calfee can fix the frame up to the point it looks like new and where it is stronger than the original frame.




> A crash-worthy carbon fiber bike may sound like a pipe dream, but testing has proven the SuperSix EVO to be stronger than the CAAD 9.


Peloton


----------



## Pinkbullet3

EuroSVT said:


> And yeah, I have been using Imageshack for my go-to source for many years. Just was caught off guard by them now requiring registration in order to upload.


imgur.com

Real streamlined, especially for uploading more than one pic.

You're welcome.


----------



## retrosticks

I have joined the family


----------



## aqualelaki

retrosticks said:


> I have joined the family


I love the color. What are the wheels and tires you put on it?


----------



## EuroSVT

+1 on the wheels, Retro. Really sets that frame off. I was looking at the top tube wondering how decals could stick with that curvature on my own bike...don't think it's happening, but yours look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ziscwg

tranzformer said:


> Doubtful. You realize how thin the tubbing is on the CAAD10, right? Depending on the crash, some carbon frames might hold up better than thin walled aluminum. YMMV.


The carbon might, but you can replace your CAAD10 frame for about $700 with the crash replacement policy. IIRC the SuperSix frame replacement was around $1800


----------



## tranzformer

^ I wasn't denying the fact that the CAAD10 is cheaper to replace than a SuperSix. That wasn't my point with my original comment. It was that just because a frame is aluminum does not mean it will survive a crash better than a carbon frame. In fact, it might even do worse due to the thin aluminum tubing that is now used. 

In addition, as someone else mentioned, someone like Craig Calfee could fix a carbon frame to the original or better than original level of stiffness and quality. Depending how severe the damage is, that could be significantly cheaper than the $700. My main point; just because it is aluminum doesn't mean it is crash proof compared to a carbon frame.


----------



## tranzformer

ARE. said:


> Dude, I've actually agreed with you on some of your arguments, but I don't come here to hear you argue with everything and defend your statements until your dying keystrokes. There are other threads for that; this is a GALLERY.



I was responding to a poster who was replying to my comment. Sorry if I broke the internet. I promise you it won't run out of space. If you don't want to read it, skip the comment or put me on ignore. If someone replies to a comment that I made, I am free to respond to it.


----------



## ARE.

tranzformer said:


> ^ I wasn't denying the fact that the CAAD10 is cheaper to replace than a SuperSix. That wasn't my point with my original comment. It was that just because a frame is aluminum does not mean it will survive a crash better than a carbon frame. In fact, it might even do worse due to the thin aluminum tubing that is now used.
> 
> In addition, as someone else mentioned, someone like Craig Calfee could fix a carbon frame to the original or better than original level of stiffness and quality. Depending how severe the damage is, that could be significantly cheaper than the $700. My main point; just because it is aluminum doesn't mean it is crash proof compared to a carbon frame.


Dude, I've actually agreed with you on some of your arguments, but I don't come here to hear you argue with everything and defend your statements until your dying keystrokes. There are other threads for that; this is a GALLERY.


----------



## EuroSVT

Just bumping the page, nothing new yet


----------



## EuroSVT

Ran across this pic on MetLife's Cycling page. Said they crashed this bike & still continued the race...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150233266487961&set=a.10150090839547961.264989.26337242960&type=3&theater


----------



## octobahn

Just picked up this over the weekend. I'm all over Ebay looking for parts and haven't even taken it on any lengthy ride yet. I would like to get the group's thought on 2 things...

-bar with integrated stem...what are some good options or should I just stay away from them? 
-I have a set of fulcrum racing zeros and was looking at the dura-ace c24s. I'm not a carbon wheel fan. Thoughts? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NWS Alpine

Awesome bike!

I would avoinf the integrated bars/stem unless you have your fit completely dialed in and it won't change. Also it becomes extremely difficult to mount lights and computers on some of those bars. Usually they have an additional mount you need to bolt on to get a space to mount it. Not all are like that though.


The c24 dura-ace wheels are excellent wheels and on sale. Some would even say to get the RS80 wheels as they are similar and also on sale for a great price. Check the deal section here. Shimano RS80 C24 Carbon Wheelset (Pair))

Although the Fulcrum Zeros are nice wheels. If you just need another set then I would also consider the Boyd Vitesse wheels over the c24s.


----------



## Chainmark 2010

Here's My CAAD10.....


----------



## texascyclist

Nice! What bars and stem are you using?


----------



## EuroSVT

Nice rig Chainmark :thumbsup:


----------



## Bosplya

Wowsa!


----------



## octobahn

NWS Alpine said:


> Awesome bike!
> 
> I would avoinf the integrated bars/stem unless you have your fit completely dialed in and it won't change. Also it becomes extremely difficult to mount lights and computers on some of those bars. Usually they have an additional mount you need to bolt on to get a space to mount it. Not all are like that though.
> 
> 
> The c24 dura-ace wheels are excellent wheels and on sale. Some would even say to get the RS80 wheels as they are similar and also on sale for a great price. Check the deal section here. Shimano RS80 C24 Carbon Wheelset (Pair))
> 
> Although the Fulcrum Zeros are nice wheels. If you just need another set then I would also consider the Boyd Vitesse wheels over the c24s.


I eventually went with some Dura-ace C35s. Love them so far. And I've shied away from the integrated bar for many of the reasons listed. Plans to change the seat post and stem, then I think i'm done.


----------



## RCMTB

Chainmark 2010 said:


> Here's My CAAD10.....


Wow, nice!!


----------



## NWS Alpine

octobahn said:


> I eventually went with some Dura-ace C35s. Love them so far. And I've shied away from the integrated bar for many of the reasons listed. Plans to change the seat post and stem, then I think i'm done.


Great wheels. 

I am keeping an eye out for some deals on seatposts and stems. Looking at the Williams carbon seatpost though. Also looking at their carbon bars and aluminum stem. Ideally I want either a 3T matching set or Zipp beyond black setup but that is going to cost way too much.


----------



## FPSDavid

Comes in @ 17.6lbs with pedals and cages.

Thinking I should have gotten these cages instead now...since the bike's red is way darker than the cages' red.


----------



## macedeno21

Never a bad idea to contrast colors on a bike, it's pretty tough to actually match up colors. Unless they're black/white... They'll darken up though with a little time.


----------



## octobahn

FPSDavid said:


> Comes in @ 17.6lbs with pedals and cages.
> 
> Thinking I should have gotten these cages instead now...since the bike's red is way darker than the cages' red.


I went with the Blackburn carbon bottle cages and their red is a much closer match. Why are such slaves to dressing up our bikes?


----------



## vincenz

First post here. I recently upgraded to a CAAD10 5 after getting tired of my Jamis not performing the way I wanted it to. All stock, but I might upgrade to better wheels next season when hopefully I will know what I want.


----------



## FPSDavid

Took another pic of the CAAD10.


----------



## asad137

Ooh, I can add mine now:










Swapped in a Force crank and Neuvation R4 Aero4 wheels and S1 saddle.


----------



## Shogun Sensei

octobahn said:


> Just picked up this over the weekend. I'm all over Ebay looking for parts and haven't even taken it on any lengthy ride yet. I would like to get the group's thought on 2 things...
> 
> -bar with integrated stem...what are some good options or should I just stay away from them?
> -I have a set of fulcrum racing zeros and was looking at the dura-ace c24s. I'm not a carbon wheel fan. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance


nice! who makes those bottle cages?


----------



## vincenz

Sorry for the repost, but I felt I just had to because I finished my first century today. 102 miles! Did laps around Manhattan, finished in a crappy 8 hours, but at least I finished. I picked the worst day weather wise too... I had to down almost 2 gallons of liquids.

Pit stop pic. Finally got rid of the dork disc.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

has anyone tried a set of 28c tyres on their CAAD10?


----------



## retrosticks

Made a few changes to the CAAD 10

S Works carbon bars
Ritchey 130 mm stem
fizik carbon saddle
hologram cranks
Chinese carbon clinchers 50mm
Continental triathlon tires
lightweight tubes
took the tall spacer out and lowered the stack a bit

So far I am so happy with the bike it really rides stiff and strong and in three races my worst placing was this saturday in Central Park 16th out of 100 in cat4. I have made so many changes i am actually not sure why I just did not buy a frame and build it up, anywho here it is.


----------



## NWS Alpine

retrosticks said:


> I have made so many changes i am actually not sure why I just did not buy a frame and build it up, anywho here it is.


Because you couldn't have bought the raw frameset :thumbsup:


I bought the complete 10-5 and soon nothing but the frame will be stock. The 105 group is going on my gf's Felt to replace the base microshift. I saved a little by going that route.


----------



## texascyclist

Here is mine. 15.8lb


----------



## octobahn

Looks like most of you had your steerer tube cut. Mind me asking how much it cost? also did you change the headset?


----------



## retrosticks

I only changed the top spacer and the cut was free at my local bike shop that I purchaced the bike from


----------



## aqualelaki

octobahn said:


> Looks like most of you had your steerer tube cut. Mind me asking how much it cost? also did you change the headset?


I paid $10 but I didn't buy the bike from them


----------



## CAADEL

retrosticks said:


> I only changed the top spacer and the cut was free at my local bike shop that I purchaced the bike from





aqualelaki said:


> I paid $10 but I didn't buy the bike from them


Damn! I paid $20 (plus tax) and I bought it from them.


----------



## octobahn

Wow! My bike shop quoted me $75. Maybe they misunderstood what I was asking. Damn!


----------



## texascyclist

I did it myself. Tools needed: extra headset spacers, hacksaw (new blade!), and caliper.

Steps for a slammed stem: (use at your own risk, requires mechanical aptitude and some risk!)
Remove the stem and measure its stack height. Subtract (3mm?) amount per Cannondale's spec. Find spacers to be within Cannondales "recessed" range. Put spacers over headset and cut along the top spacer. This will scratch up the top spacer. I recommend an aluminum one because you may cut into a carbon one. 

There are other ways to skin this cat, but this is what worked for me. It is not rocket science.


----------



## EuroSVT

octobahn said:


> Wow! My bike shop quoted me $75. Maybe they misunderstood what I was asking. Damn!


Very likely they misunderstood. I've paid $30 once, at a shop that had never seen me walk in the door before, and $20 from a local shop which was cool because I didn't buy the bike from them. The shop that I get my C'Dales from, they'll knock it out free of charge as apart of the purchase adjustment.


----------



## aqualelaki

octobahn said:


> Wow! My bike shop quoted me $75. Maybe they misunderstood what I was asking. Damn!


I think this is also because it's not a common task. How many people will actually ask for this? So there is no common price for that.


----------



## retrosticks

texascyclist said:


> Here is mine. 15.8lb


Your seat looks so far set back, just wondering if you had a fitting for the bike? Just seems like your knee would be so far behind the pedal.


----------



## texascyclist

Retrosticks,

I have been riding for a while and know how to listen to my body for bike adjustments. The last fit that I did cost me $100 to move the saddle a few mm. 

The saddle does look far back. This is because I need 1cm more stem length. I am simply working with what I have for now. I can sit like this with no problems. Once I put on a 120mm stem, the saddle can raise up and move forward a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHL

texascyclist said:


> Here is mine. 15.8lb


You think that monkeys created the paint job for the Super Six and Evo. This CAAD10 has a stellar, elegant and beautiful paint job. It's a Cannondale bicycle and the model is the CAAD10. There's no mix up or anything. 

I don't see why Cannondale chose to plaster its name on nearly every tube for the Super Six and the Evo. Whoever is in charge of aesthetics for the CAAD10 should take over for the Evo and SS6.


----------



## FPSDavid

Installed my Praxis Works chainrings today!


----------



## Guest

*Praxis*

Out of curiosity. Why did you change the chainrings? How are they working out for you?
I have been thinking of changing them on my Six13 as shifting is horrible with my current rings, but have not done it as I've been lazy. 
I'm also considering going up to a 36/52 with a 11-28 cassette on the rear, but Praxis does not have that combo out yet. I want a higher-top end without changing my low-end much.


----------



## FPSDavid

santos_pons said:


> Out of curiosity. Why did you change the chainrings? How are they working out for you?
> I have been thinking of changing them on my Six13 as shifting is horrible with my current rings, but have not done it as I've been lazy.
> I'm also considering going up to a 36/52 with a 11-28 cassette on the rear, but Praxis does not have that combo out yet. I want a higher-top end without changing my low-end much.


Partly because the silver FSA rings were ugly IMO, and partly because I've heard nothing but great reviews on front shifting from the Praxis rings. (It's true!)


----------



## Derrick_B

Here is my 2013 CAAD10 5 105 in RAW. No cracks about any of the fitment stuff. I am still working through that with my LBS. I just got it last night and this is my first road bike


----------



## prspect06

Sweet bike. I like the 2013 10-5 scheme, but this one is still more appealing to me:


----------



## Chainmark 2010

texascyclist said:


> Nice! What bars and stem are you using?



Sorry!! I was on a little vaction. Ritchey WCS Logic II Bars, Ritchey Carbon Matrix Stem


----------



## Nasty73Z

Finally brought my dream girl home. The wife was away so we had a lot of fun last night.


----------



## CdaleNut

EvenKeel said:


> Thank you. 17.2lb in the current config -- primarily because I'm running a 105 gruppo (incl. pedals).


105 gruppo but you're running a SRAM crank ??


----------



## bmach

You had better hope she does not see the pix! More than one person has lot more than just their wife because of pics. Cute


----------



## DopedToTheGills

Bahahaahaha. She's hot.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

Sure hope she didn't get the sheets all dirty


----------



## skaruda_23

Nasty73Z said:


> Finally brought my dream girl home. The wife was away so we had a lot of fun last night.


:hand: Oh you sly dog, you!


----------



## justinbbq

prspect06 said:


> 2012 CAAD10
> 
> Originally bought as a 10-5, but added Rival levers, brakes, RD, Force crank.


This is nice. What bottle cage is that?


----------



## prspect06

justinbbq said:


> This is nice. What bottle cage is that?


Thanks. It's a Blackburn Camber cf.


----------



## Golfster

I hope you didn't damage her bottom bracket when turning your crank.



Nasty73Z said:


> Finally brought my dream girl home. The wife was away so we had a lot of fun last night.


----------



## EuroSVT

You know what I like about Derrick's 2013 CAAD10 5: It seems like Cannondale was lsitening to the press. I know that in 2012, I had read a few reviews where it was said "it would have been great if they had left the seat & chainstays aluminum".

Now...if they could have left the downtube logos aluminum too, like Lynskey does with some of their painted frames :devil:


* I like everything about the bike btw, just wanted to point out that the new colorway has some cool stuff going on


----------



## FPSDavid

EuroSVT said:


> You know what I like about Derrick's 2013 CAAD10 5: It seems like Cannondale was lsitening to the press. I know that in 2012, I had read a few reviews where it was said "it would have been great if they had left the seat & chainstays aluminum".
> 
> Now...if they could have left the downtube logos aluminum too, like Lynskey does with some of their painted frames :devil:
> 
> 
> * I like everything about the bike btw, just wanted to point out that the new colorway has some cool stuff going on


Hate to say it, but I think the black/white/silver CAAD10 looks pretty bad.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

I agree. Black/silver combos look a little cheesy to me when they're done 50/50. All black with a little silver or all silver with a little black would look nice (like the brushed aluminum frame).

Definitely not a fan for 2013's CAAD10 colors; only partial to the black and yellow.


----------



## vuong05

Different people, different tastes. I'm personally not a fan of the 2013 Caad 10 color schemes except for the all black Di2 ultegra. I don't think the 2013 Caad10's are ugly by any standards, it's just that I prefer the 2012 paint schemes more.

Regardless of any color, still a rocking bike at the end of the day. The entire package is really a bargain considering the amount of performance you're getting.

Cheers.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

28c tyres fit with clearance to spare!


----------



## NWS Alpine

Do you have a peg leg? A little overkill on the stickers


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

NWS Alpine said:


> Do you have a peg leg? A little overkill on the stickers


laffs
sometimes a ship full of wenches too


----------



## EuroSVT

Ok, I like it Devo. I was wanting to get my name on my TT, pro-style with a lolly roger flag. You have a pic of the entire frame like that?


----------



## pblind

Do you think 28c tires would fit on a Supersix (2011)?


----------



## octobahn

Here's my 3-month old. Ain't she cute?


----------



## Shogun Sensei

I love it! I also have a CAAD10 3


----------



## ExChefinMA

Just picked it up Saturday. 2012 CAAD 10 5.

Quick shot in the trainer from the initial fitting.

ExChef


----------



## paxayang

just got my new ride over the weekend...


----------



## Pinkbullet3

Brake and shifter cables in the last pic...?


----------



## vuong05

ExChefinMA said:


> Just picked it up Saturday. 2012 CAAD 10 5.
> 
> Quick shot in the trainer from the initial fitting.
> 
> ExChef


What did you get it for, if you don't mind me asking. More specifically, how much of a discount did they give you?

You can PM if that makes things easier.

Thanks.


----------



## NWS Alpine

Pinkbullet3 said:


> Brake and shifter cables in the last pic...?


Yeah that's messed up. Not a stock job though.


----------



## EuroSVT

Pinkbullet3 said:


> Brake and shifter cables in the last pic...?


Yeah, there has to be a story there. Also, just wonder if the bike fits them, as low as that seat is dropped. That's the smallest frame they make (I think).

* Just noticed the Kappa seat has changed a little bit as well, cool!


----------



## NWS Alpine

EuroSVT said:


> Yeah, there has to be a story there. Also, just wonder if the bike fits them, as low as that seat is dropped. That's the smallest frame they make (I think).
> 
> * Just noticed the Kappa seat has changed a little bit as well, cool!


Since it is such a small frame I am wondering if the shifting was having friction issues with the sharp bends. Usually frames this small you need to cross the shift cables at the downtube. It seems like something funky is going on because I doubt Cannondale would let a bike go like that and also have a shop miss it. Front brake cable is messed up too and looks like it was cut too short.


----------



## Nasty73Z

Cannondale does not wrap the bars from the factory, shops tape the cables and wrap them. Regardless of frame size or fit the cables should never be run like that. I would take it back and have it fixed for sure! Maybe is was a newbie builder?


----------



## Ultrasaurus

EuroSVT said:


> * Just noticed the Kappa seat has changed a little bit as well, cool!


We've built up a few 2013 CAAD 10's and the new saddles look a lot higher end and more well thought out than even before. Looking forward to getting some feedback once people get some more miles on them.


----------



## sponger78

I got a 48cm and my cables don't run like that. Def get that crap fix, that would bug the crap out of me if I were you.


----------



## EuroSVT

I hope we hear back from this owner, just find out what was going on. The cables are a quick fix, but looking at the saddle height, and how far forward it's set, I'm thinking you're not going to be comfortable on that bike.

I actually like the colorway. It must be popular, as it seems the only 2013 purchases I've seen posted up were this one


----------



## krtassoc




----------



## EuroSVT

I love the colorway of that 105 frame, just not willing to go back to Shimano. I need to go talk with my shop to see if whe can work something out. I love the Rival group on my 2012, but do want to drop 1 frame size.

Thanks for posting the 105 vid :thumbsup:

* I hav the 2012 "Raw" frame, just don't dig the odd gloss that is on it. Seems plasticy looking. I rather like that 105, what is it, a "replica" colorway?


----------



## CAD10

View attachment 262368

The day I picked it up. Love this bike to death


----------



## paxayang

wow...thanks for the feedback...yeah took it back to the shop and they fixed the issues. figures my bike was built by the new guy...lol


----------



## ilfrancese

original


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

Since I showed the last picture of my Caad10 I swapped some parts. Today it's got the new Crankset. With the 50/38 compact size chainrings I spinned out in the flats, when we race in the group. Now it's got one and only crankset for an alloy Cannondale road bike. Except the full carbon fork only the saddle rails and pedal cages are carbon an the total weight of the bike is 6,8 kg. It's stiff, responsive and accelerates so quick. I really love it!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Rumpelstielzchen said:


> Since I showed the last picture of my Caad10 I swapped some parts. Today it's got the new Crankset. With the 50/38 compact size chainrings I spinned out in the flats, when we race in the group. Now it's got one and only crankset for an alloy Cannondale road bike. Except the full carbon fork only the saddle rails and pedal cages are carbon an the total weight of the bike is 6,8 kg. It's stiff, responsive and accelerates so quick. I really love it!


Nice bike! Can you share the build list?


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen

The changes to a Caad10 3 Ultegra model are:

Wheelset: Tune Mig70/Mag170, ZTR Alpha (the old light one), 24/28 Sapim CX-Ray and Sapim alloy nipples
Quick release levers: Tune DC14
Tires: Conti GP4000s 23/25
Tubes: Michelin Latex
Cassette: Dura Ace 12-27
Crankset: Hollowgram SI SL
Hadlebar: 3T Ergonova Pro 44 cm
Bartape: Lizzard Skin DSP
Stem: 3T ARX Pro -17° 110 mm
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite (cut to 30 cm)
Saddle: Fizik Antares braided
Pedals: Ultegra Carbon
Cages: Elite Custom Race with alloy screws


----------



## clonechemist

View attachment 262568


Just got this 2013 Caad10-3 this weekend. Very nice!


----------



## Rob

clonechemist said:


> View attachment 262568
> 
> 
> Just got this 2013 Caad10-3 this weekend. Very nice!


Judging from the looks of the boards on that bridge, I wouldn't leave that pretty bike sitting there too long.


----------



## aqualelaki

clonechemist said:


> View attachment 262568
> 
> 
> Just got this 2013 Caad10-3 this weekend. Very nice!


Is that the new 2013 color model?


----------



## EuroSVT

Rob said:


> Judging from the looks of the boards on that bridge, I wouldn't leave that pretty bike sitting there too long.


Might end up with that 80's splatter paint style


----------



## clonechemist

aqualelaki said:


> Is that the new 2013 color model?


Yes, one of them. The 10-3 is also available in the silver/black color that the 10-5 comes in.


----------



## ilfrancese

clonechemist said:


> View attachment 262568
> 
> 
> Just got this 2013 Caad10-3 this weekend. Very nice!


hi
speedplay or spd ?

thanks


----------



## xNickc

Just picked up my Caad 10 4. Hoping to do some upgrades soon.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

Damn, I really miss the Force crank on the 2011 10 4s...


----------



## EuroSVT

xNickc said:


> Just picked up my Caad 10 4. Hoping to do some upgrades soon.


That's a really sharp looking CAAD 10~4! I know it's an FSA crank, but which model. And if you don't mind...what was sticker price on it this year?


----------



## NWS Alpine

EuroSVT said:


> That's a really sharp looking CAAD 10~4! I know it's an FSA crank, but which model. And if you don't mind...what was sticker price on it this year?


Looks like the FSA Energy crank


----------



## Chainmark 2010

Actually it is a CAAD 10 -3 The crank is a FSA SL-K Light Carbon, BB30, 53/39 and it came with the bike build. Sticker Price on the bike around $2300


----------



## NWS Alpine

Chainmark 2010 said:


> Actually it is a CAAD 10 -3 The crank is a FSA SL-K Light Carbon, BB30, 53/39 and it came with the bike build. Sticker Price on the bike around $2300


I was responding to EuroSVT's question. The bike is definately a 10-4 and has the FSA engergy crankset.


----------



## xNickc

EuroSVT said:


> That's a really sharp looking CAAD 10~4! I know it's an FSA crank, but which model. And if you don't mind...what was sticker price on it this year?


Like someone else mentioned it is a FSA Energy crank, and I was able to get the bike for 1850 w/ tax.


----------



## zamboni

tallpaul07 said:


> Stoked to have gotten some 404's on this bad boy!


Wow this bad boy should be 66cm at least or taller.


----------



## EuroSVT

@ xNickc...sweet looking ride, and to think you took it out the door for that price is killing me! I picked up my 2012 10~4 at straight up MSRP, no wiggle room. Enjoy!

* Did C'Dale drop MSRP this year?


----------



## vuong05

I think 2013 MSRP is the same as this year's or a little higher. Sad that up in Canada, most shops won't get their first shipment of 2013's until mid September (one shop even said not until late October).

My local bike shops still have quite a few complete CAAD 10's in stock of all sizes and configurations, but they refuse to give a discount as they say the bike is selling very well. I have been following their stock levels for the last 2 months and they have literally sold 5 bikes between the 3 stores. I was initially going to pick up a frameset as they told me they would have them in stock by early January 2012. Made a deposit in early December, finally got a call mid March and they said they can't get any framsets from Cannondale. Hearing that many people on this forum are able to get a CAAD 10 at a discount really confuses me and raise the question of what my LBS is doing. You guys must have a really good relationship with your LBS, or mine just doesn't seem to get it. I will have to continue to wait as I try to buy one from Ebay or other online sites.

Well, that's my rant for the day. Enjoy your CAAD 10's in good health and I hope to join the family sooner than later.


----------



## 41ants

Quick ride after work...


----------



## vuong05

Just noticed something today on my group ride. One of the guys in the group had a 50cm CAAD10 with 175mm hollowgram cranks. I asked him why such a long crank and does it have any severe toe overlap? He said it doesn't bother him at all and at the price he got them for, many would consider that stealing. The difference is only 5mm and I guess that is pretty negligible after the first ride. Another rider in the group was riding a 50cm CAAD10 with 170mm cranks. We had the bikes side by side and couldn't really noticed any difference. They even swapped bikes for 20km and said they only noticed something when first getting on the bike, after that, it was just another ride.

Have a great long weekend everyone and enjoy the miles ahead in good health.


----------



## EuroSVT

I can tell a difference between a 170 & 172.5 crankarm. It's not massive, but can be felt.


----------



## EuroSVT

TTT

Let's see some 2013's


----------



## mikejd

Here's mine (sorry not much of a photographer), just got it at a 20% discount. My only beef is the lack of seatpost showing. It's a 58cm and was the last CAAD10 they had in stock before the new ones, hence the discount. I'm sure I could have fit into a 56cm and had more seatpost, but the bike fitter got me dialed in and it feels good. I'm 6' but he said i had the legs of someone 5'10 and the torso and arms of someone 6'2. So there would have been tradeoffs if I would have waited and gone to a 56cm.


----------



## EuroSVT

The bike looks good, saddle height looks to be fine (imo), but how far forward it sits. Maybe look into a straight post if you replace the stocker


----------



## Osprey7

Nice bikes! Hope to get Caad10 soon.


----------



## jrodz09

A work in progress....


----------



## EuroSVT

Nice looking rig! You wouldn't happen to be military would you?


----------



## jrodz09

EuroSVT said:


> Nice looking rig! You wouldn't happen to be military would you?


Thanks! 

Yes I am. Seen my rig around? LOL. Waiting on my Enve 45's Tubs to come in.


----------



## EuroSVT

jrodz09 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes I am. Seen my rig around? LOL. Waiting on my Enve 45's Tubs to come in.


Lol, no man...just testing myself; I'd recognize that tile & carpet anywhere.


----------



## jrodz09

EuroSVT said:


> Lol, no man...just testing myself; I'd recognize that tile & carpet anywhere.


Lmao! For reals huh! Top of line sir!


----------



## Anseladams

My 2 purchases this past week.
2013 F29 alloy 1
2012 Caad 10 5


----------



## jrodz09

Its almost time! 










Got the Enve 45's stealth mode ready to go


----------



## FPSDavid

jrodz09 said:


> Got the Enve 45's stealth mode ready to go


Wish I was rich too!


----------



## jrodz09

FPSDavid said:


> Wish I was rich too!


You dont wanna know what else I got for her.. LOL.. Im not rich either.


----------



## jrodz09

Here it goes!










Enve 45's Stealth and Speedplay Zero Titanium.. just waiting on my Fizik Antares 00 saddle and bag. Mission complete. Any suggestions welcomed..


----------



## hamburglar789

What's up guys! I too am a proud new owner of the 2013 CAAD10 5 in the Raw Black/Aluminum color. I've been thinking about spicing up the colors a little bit with a new saddle and some new grip tape, and I was just looking for some suggestions.

I was thinking of maybe a Bianchi blue
Celeste Eolo Perforated Cork Ribbon
Fizik Aliante Twin Flex Saddle - White / CE

Or maybe like a white/bright green saddle with green tape. Haven't found one I like yet though.

What do you guys think would look good with the frame? Are you changing anything?
https://i.imgur.com/Hv1We.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/HK2rE.jpg


----------



## NWS Alpine

imho I would put the money towards shoes/pedals first. If you already have some then go with a black saddle. Color in the wrong places will clash with that frame.


----------



## hamburglar789

NWS Alpine said:


> imho I would put the money towards shoes/pedals first. If you already have some then go with a black saddle. Color in the wrong places will clash with that frame.


Yeah, you're probably right about the colors. I might throw some white grip tape on sometime down the road. I'm not really sure what to do about the pedals, though. I use my bike mostly for commuting to/from school and work, and I have to dress nice on a daily basis so I've been thinking it might be kind of goofy wearing bike shoes everywhere. But then again... I feel like I'm doing my bike a disservice by not getting some legit pedals and shoes. Are there any nice pedals that don't require bike shoes? I'm pretty new to all this stuff, as I'm sure you know by now, so I'm not really sure what kind of options I have. I do, however, want to start riding in centuries from time to time, so I'm not sure if a flat pedal would be the best option for that, but I've never had a problem with them before.


----------



## NWS Alpine

hamburglar789 said:


> Yeah, you're probably right about the colors. I might throw some white grip tape on sometime down the road. I'm not really sure what to do about the pedals, though. I use my bike mostly for commuting to/from school and work, and I have to dress nice on a daily basis so I've been thinking it might be kind of goofy wearing bike shoes everywhere. But then again... I feel like I'm doing my bike a disservice by not getting some legit pedals and shoes. Are there any nice pedals that don't require bike shoes? I'm pretty new to all this stuff, as I'm sure you know by now, so I'm not really sure what kind of options I have. I do, however, want to start riding in centuries from time to time, so I'm not sure if a flat pedal would be the best option for that, but I've never had a problem with them before.


Well since you use the bike for commuting that changes things a little. One option is to get some pedals like speedplay zeros and use the platform adaptors Speedplay Platformer for Zero Pedals - Speedplay - Podium Sweep . Not sure how good the plastic adapters are. Riding hard with platforms is not the best option and not always that safe. 

As for the colors I love the frame raw and matching components like the Thomson elite seatpost in raw to match the frame. Matching stem after a proper fitting would be nice.


----------



## EuroSVT

You can plan it out if you want to colorway that thing. It's what I did, decided where I wanted to add color and started looking for what was out there. Already knowing that I was going Speedplay made it easy. Like NWS said, the Thomson (Masterpiece) looks so good with raw, I get a ton of compliments on that set-up. 

As far as commuting goes, depends on how far you are riding. Looked like you had some SPD's on in the first pic? I used to commute with those wearing my desert boots. Wasn't too hard with a larger SPD style pedal, don't think I would even try with Speedplay, outside of a beer run with some soft vulc shoes.


----------



## Wynnbb

*Caad10 ftw!*


























Fresh out my LBS - 2013 Cannondale CAAD10 5 105 in Liquigas team color. 

Ksyrium Elite wheelset 
SRAM Red brakes, 
90mm stem. 

To me, it's rides smoother, and faster than the Synapse


----------



## NWS Alpine

Looks better too


----------



## kingofgrope

can anyone tell me what's the length of the stock stem used for a size 50?


----------



## RCMTB

kingofgrope said:


> can anyone tell me what's the length of the stock stem used for a size 50?


I have a 2012 50cm CAAD10-5 and it measures 90mm from center to center.


----------



## Creakyknees

I turned 5k miles on my Caad10 this weekend, since getting it in January. 

Still totally love this bike, I tell everyone that in the 30+ years I've been riding and racing, no bike has ever inspired more confidence and solid handling than this one. 

Maybe it's just a lucky match of my body geometry and riding style to the dimensions of the bike, but, anyway, I endorse it to everyone. 

50+ race starts this year, 2 wins, lots of placings using the exact setup you see here.


----------



## kingofgrope

ziscwg said:


> They are stupid light. My 56 with a Force group, Williams Sys 30 wheels, 25c tires, computer, 2 bottle cages, and my boat anchor (but love them) Time ATAC pedals (354gr), came in at 17.5 lbs.



:thumbsup: i use time atac xs on my caad10 too. love em.


----------



## SFTifoso

Just out of curiosity. If you place an order for a Cannondale at the LBS, do they let you pick your stem length, bar width, crank arm length, and chainring size?


----------



## Goa

this is my little baby!


----------



## EuroSVT

SFTifoso said:


> Just out of curiosity. If you place an order for a Cannondale at the LBS, do they let you pick your stem length, bar width, crank arm length, and chainring size?


My LBS will work with you to get a good fit. They have enough stock parts to adjust as needed, free of charge. However I think when ordering a stock bike your only option is what C'Dale offers, so on bikes where it's available you would be able to choose between standard / compact chainrings. Back when production was still here in the U.S. it was easier to get adjusted components from the factory (imo).

I needed a 54 frame, but 170mm crank arms. The 54 CAAD10 comes stock with 172.5's, and I was SOL until the shop threw me a hook-up. Then again this is my 8th C'Dale I've picked up from them over the years so they do take care of me.


----------



## EuroSVT

Goa said:


> this is my little baby!


That blue tape looks better than I thought it would, nice choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPSDavid

SFTifoso said:


> Just out of curiosity. If you place an order for a Cannondale at the LBS, do they let you pick your stem length, bar width, crank arm length, and chainring size?


Doubtful. They might be able to swap stuff from their leftover parts (say if someone buys a bike and swaps all the components), but the bikes come in only one way as far as I'm aware, with the components sized for the frame size.


----------



## Pinkbullet3

My LBS swapped the stock stem for a shorter one.


----------



## Wynnbb

SFTifoso said:


> Just out of curiosity. If you place an order for a Cannondale at the LBS, do they let you pick your stem length, bar width, crank arm length, and chainring size?


My LBS swapped the stem for me. No mentions of crankarm and handlebar.


----------



## brainer23

Heres my '13 in team colors. Exactly how I got it from my LBS. New to everything so if you guys see something wrong please feel free to let me know.


IMG_2887 by maiettad054, on Flickr


IMG_2883 by maiettad054, on Flickr


----------



## Goa

brainer23 said:


> Heres my '13 in team colors. Exactly how I got it from my LBS. New to everything so if you guys see something wrong please feel free to let me know.
> 
> 
> IMG_2887 by maiettad054, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2883 by maiettad054, on Flickr


Very nice bike man...I really like it! IMHO the 2013's replica is the only colour I'd buy, the raw one is awaful!!!

Suggestion: remove the seat bag it looks horrible


----------



## aqualelaki

brainer23 said:


> Heres my '13 in team colors. Exactly how I got it from my LBS. New to everything so if you guys see something wrong please feel free to let me know.
> 
> 
> IMG_2887 by maiettad054, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2883 by maiettad054, on Flickr


Flip the stem and it will look much better


----------



## brainer23

aqualelaki said:


> Flip the stem and it will look much better


It was my first bike so lbs i got fitted at said come back when i get more comfortable on it so they can flip my stem and see what else needs tweaking. Bringing it this weekend to have that done and a few other things. Thanks guys


----------



## Cleaner

*2012 CAAD 10 SRAM Red*

Custom build of frameset. 2012 Sram Red Hollowgram SL crank. So far so good, there is a perceptible improvement in Red shift performance especially in the front relative to 1st generation and the cassette is very quiet! This is the lowest noise drive train I have experienced. The wheels are Hed C2 rims with DT Swiss 240s hubs laced with Sapim CX_Ray spokes shod with Veloflex Corsa 23.

Weight 15.6 lb.


----------



## veloci1

WOW!!!! is all i can say.

this is one of the nicest (if not the nicest) CAAD10 i have seen.

great job.

make sure you are within the amount of spacers that Cannondale recommneds. i want to say they do not recommned more than 40 mm or 50 mm above the HS.


----------



## EuroSVT

veloci1 said:


> WOW!!!! is all i can say.
> 
> this is one of the nicest (if not the nicest) CAAD10 i have seen.
> 
> great job.


Couldn't agree more, this bike is hot, very well thought out. I hate seeing pictures like this, then having to go back to my lowly looking CAAD10 :sad:

What saddle is that?


----------



## veloci1

Cleaner, what is the weight of your bike?


----------



## Cleaner

Selle San Marco SKN saddle


----------



## JM714

*My 63 CAAD 10*

It is a Campy build, SR Cranks, Athena deraileurs and brakes, Chorus cassette and shifters, KMC chain, 3T bar and stem (waiting on post), a demo Specialized Romin saddle (saddle will be white when I settle on one), wheels are Record hubs (32H) with Campy Omega rims, King stainless cages (no coin for ti). Weight? Don't know, haven't put it on a scale, yet.


----------



## zamboni

JM714 said:


> It is a Campy build, SR Cranks, Athena deraileurs and brakes, Chorus cassette and shifters, KMC chain, 3T bar and stem (waiting on post), a demo Specialized Romin saddle (saddle will be white when I settle on one), wheels are Record hubs (32H) with Campy Omega rims, King stainless cages (no coin for ti). Weight? Don't know, haven't put it on a scale, yet.


Nice built you going to love the Campy group on a caad10.


----------



## NWS Alpine

I like seeing Campy on it. The saddle is great and same that I have but It's a Romin Evo not a Romin.


----------



## vincenz

So cold out still, just want to get back on the road 

View attachment 273960


View attachment 273961


View attachment 273962


View attachment 273963


----------



## fatini999

View attachment 274099
View attachment 274101
View attachment 274102

My Caad, should I remove rs10 decals? I think it would be wise. Weight is around 8kg. need to reduce its weight though on a tight budget.


----------



## EuroSVT

I'd leave the decals on. I always take off the goofy warning ones (downtube, wheels) because imo they add a department store vibe.

Loosing weight on a budget with that bike, I'd do the seatpost as that is cheap weight to lose. Other than that you're going to have to spend coin...wheels, components.


----------



## zamboni

If you removed any of the decals warranty would be voided.


----------



## tihsepa

So my red CAAD 10 I striped and polished has no warranty? Bummer. It still looks killer though.


----------



## hypercycler

Many sweet looking CAAD 10s here... I just got mine a couple weeks ago and changed a few things with my spare parts. Awesome ride, very fast indeed. :thumbsup:

<img src="https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/hypermonster/IMG_2630aa_zpsd098f32b.jpg">

<img src="https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/hypermonster/IMG_2631aa_zpsa3808f26.jpg">


and with my EVO 

<img src="https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/hypermonster/IMG_2622aa_zpsc32f4c53.jpg">


----------



## EuroSVT

zamboni said:


> If you removed any of the decals warranty would be voided.


I'm not thinking they would void a warranty for that. Perhaps the finish warranty which is what, like a year? In any case, it's not a concern of mine. The last two C'Dales that I purchased (a 2011 & 2012) were the first two frames that I could take the lawyer label off, as they were just decals. Incredibly pita decals to remove I might add. My previous frames the decal was either under the clear coat or on a BBQ black frame of mine, looked to be painted on. If it voids the warranty or parts of it, that's good information to get out there for people. 

Somebody can check me on this, but doesn't the warranty state that a replacement decal can be provided from C'Dale if removed for refinishing?


----------



## maximus_73

Awesome bike


----------



## Jesse R.

Just added a few new parts on my Caad10, definitely got darker with the build... KMC X10SL DLC Black Chain, Prologo Scratch Nack Hard Black, Praxis Semi-Compact Chain Rings, and Jagwire Racer Black Cables and Housings... 
View attachment 274708


View attachment 274707


----------



## rs_herhuth

How do you like the Carbone SLR's on the CAAD? Im considering them but only if they offer a significant performance increase.


----------



## hypercycler

rs_herhuth said:


> How do you like the Carbone SLR's on the CAAD? Im considering them but only if they offer a significant performance increase.


They replaced the RS10 that came with the bike, a noticeable difference in terms of performance. They do keep the speed (above 18mph) better with less effort. They are not light, in fact my set is 50g over advertised weight, but they do just fine on rolling hills. In gusty crosswind situation, it takes time to learn how to keep them in straight line though. I had these wheels for about 2k miles on my other bikes and they've seen potholes and small jumps from curb and they still run straight and true. Worth to give them a try if you can find a decent deal.

Oh I get compliments from other cyclists from time to time on their look... :blush2:


----------



## mbaulfinger

hypercycler, Super nice Caad10! How is it that you were able to get the raw aluminum frame on this bike? I searched around and all I could find were black/raw. Even looked back at pictures of last year's Caad10's and didn't see the raw. Was this some sort of special build? Can you get a frame/fork combo for the Caad's? Thanks, Mark


----------



## hypercycler

Thanks Mark! The frame's actually a 2012 CAAD 10 4 model. My LBS switched some components around with a CAAD 10 5 (105 group) so it was sold me me as a 5 (it was a left over year end sale, got a great deal on it). Yes I think the raw finish was only available last year for the CAAD 10 4 Rival model (one of the color options) 

CAAD10 4 RIVAL


----------



## NWS Alpine

mbaulfinger said:


> hypercycler, Super nice Caad10! How is it that you were able to get the raw aluminum frame on this bike? I searched around and all I could find were black/raw. Even looked back at pictures of last year's Caad10's and didn't see the raw. Was this some sort of special build? Can you get a frame/fork combo for the Caad's? Thanks, Mark


That color or lack of color was only available as last year's 10-4 build. Not available as a frameset.


----------



## noodle138

testing


----------



## FPSDavid

New pictures with most current stuff on it!


----------



## max72

Here's my CAAD...


----------



## cgrr

^That is bad-ass


----------



## max72

cgrr said:


> ^That is bad-ass


Thanks dude. Still a few little things to do but it's a great bike. Cheers.


----------



## 8toes

hypercycler said:


> Many sweet looking CAAD 10s here... I just got mine a couple weeks ago and changed a few things with my spare parts. Awesome ride, very fast indeed. :thumbsup:
> 
> <img src="https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/hypermonster/IMG_2630aa_zpsd098f32b.jpg">
> 
> <img src="https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/hypermonster/IMG_2631aa_zpsa3808f26.jpg">
> 
> 
> and with my EVO
> 
> <img src="https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv108/hypermonster/IMG_2622aa_zpsc32f4c53.jpg">


I really think you need to know something.....I HATE YOU


----------



## aries14

*2013 caad 10 3*

View attachment 275742


----------



## Poorspecimen

View attachment 275814


Here is my CAAD10.


----------



## zamboni

Very nice size 48cm?


----------



## Poorspecimen

It is a 50cm.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Poorspecimen said:


> View attachment 275814
> 
> 
> Here is my CAAD10.


I really like that colorway, it's not like every other bikes on the group rides... And it reminds me of those old Porsche Le Mans race cars:


----------



## HollywoodG

View attachment 275895


----------



## Singlesteeze

AvantDale said:


> The 10's are all looking sick! I want to see one on some 50 or 60mm wheels.
> 
> Wish my buddy had the patience to wait for a 10, instead of picking up a Special-ed Tarmac.


Do you have any experience riding both the Tarmac and the Caad10? I am in the same boat at the moment trying to decide on going the caad route or a more expensive carbon route for rides and races. I read that the caad is plenty stiff but not really a comparison back to a tarmac like bike.


----------



## malibu701

because the tensioning gap (?) is at the back. cannondale want you to tighten the screw on the opposite side of the tensioning gap to spread the tension.


----------



## Sneakbox

I love my CAAD 10...

Zipp Stem, Seatpost, Bars...
Boyd Tubular 50mm 
Vittoria Corsa Evo SC Tubulars (23)
Going to be swapping out the saddle to a Specialized Toupe here soon...


----------



## max72

tallpaul07 said:


> View attachment 276147
> 
> 
> 63 cm, 2012 CAAD10 1.
> -Zipp 404 Firecrest clinchers
> -Cannondale Hallowgram SiSl2 with spider rings
> -Zipp Stem
> -Thinking Zipp seat post and water bottle cages next


Damn, you beat me to the Spidering! I'm waiting on one to be delivered to my LBS... How do you like them? And how tall are you? That bike is crazy big!


----------



## Singlesteeze

Sneakbox said:


> I love my CAAD 10...
> 
> Zipp Stem, Seatpost, Bars...
> Boyd Tubular 50mm
> Vittoria Corsa Evo SC Tubulars (23)
> Going to be swapping out the saddle to a Specialized Toupe here soon...



Awesome looking Caad! Do you know what it weighs?


----------



## max72

tallpaul07 said:


> I like the spidering quite a bit. A lot more stylish, shifts great, and super responsive! Haha I'm 6'8", could imagine being much taller and still fitting on a road bike.


Yeah, your bike is pretty sweet with the Zipps and the 'ring... And at 6'8" I bet you're popular to draft behind on group rides!

Cheers.


----------



## MediumDiesel

Just picked up a '12 CAAD4 Rival in the Gulf color. The bike looks great and even picked up some orange bar tape. Planning on using the bike as my race bike, haven't actually raced a crit or road race but looking forward to it.


----------



## max72

View attachment 276567
View attachment 276566
View attachment 276565
View attachment 276568


Ok, final updates to my bike, taking the crankset and Spiderings for a ride today. Full build list here if anyone's interested... 

Cannondale CAAD10-1 - Pedal Room

16.03 pounds as shown in the photos.


----------



## calrider61

View attachment 276573


Incycle workhorse


----------



## srh04

Singlesteeze said:


> Do you have any experience riding both the Tarmac and the Caad10? I am in the same boat at the moment trying to decide on going the caad route or a more expensive carbon route for rides and races. I read that the caad is plenty stiff but not really a comparison back to a tarmac like bike.


Unless you're going to buy the SL4 Pro or S-Works version of the Tarmac I would vote for the CAAD10. Even if you were going the SL4 would probably still choose the CAAD10 and spend the savings on awesome wheels for the CAAD10. The Tarmac offers good weight, nice ride (more refined than the CAAD10 IMHO) and enough stiffness, but the CAAD10 offers very little in compromise of performance and costs a bunch less.


----------



## dlcrep

hypercycler said:


>


Great looking Caad!


----------



## dlcrep

My CAAD10 3


----------



## Nasty73Z

Both of my speed demons. First ride in a long time today, you forget that bicycles are amazing.


----------



## bob808

View attachment 276872


My Raw 2012 CCAD10
Sram Red 2013
FSA K-Wing Handlebar
Pro-Lite Stem and Seatpost
Fizik Ardea Saddle
Equinox SP50 Tubular with TUFO S33 Pro Tyres
Carbon Cages
Shimano 105 pedal 

Weight: 6.8Kg all in


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Hi bob808! May i know where did you purchase the Equinox wheels?

Thanks...



bob808 said:


> View attachment 276872
> 
> 
> My Raw 2012 CCAD10
> Sram Red 2013
> FSA K-Wing Handlebar
> Pro-Lite Stem and Seatpost
> Fizik Ardea Saddle
> Equinox SP50 Tubular with TUFO S33 Pro Tyres
> Carbon Cages
> Shimano 105 pedal
> 
> Weight: 6.8Kg all in


----------



## aries14

ROL Wheels, Black Bar Tape, Lowered the Stem.. More improvements coming


----------



## bjb85runner

2012 CAAD10-4 Gulf

View attachment 277023


View attachment 277029


----------



## bob808

NYC_CAAD said:


> Hi bob808! May i know where did you purchase the Equinox wheels?
> 
> Thanks...


Hi NYC_CAAD, I got from my friend who got it from Taiwan directly.


----------



## Jesse R.

View attachment 277248

I've made a few changes to my Caad10... Lowered the stem, new seatpost, and some new "race" wheels.... Might pull the stickers off the wheels...


----------



## aries14

Jesse, 

I just got the same wheels less than twenty Min ago... I'll post up some pics when I get the tires. I have the Tubular version.


----------



## bocksta

View attachment 277248




Nice.... :thumbsup: 
That color Caad 10 always looks great with deep wheels. I would keep the stickers ,the white helps contrast the black.


----------



## gioevo11

View attachment 277547


50mm boyd carbon tubular


----------



## gioevo11

If you haven't ridden a Caad10 then you don't know anything about its stiffness. It's the most cost effective stiff bike out there.


----------



## hypercycler

Ahh my LBS is running a special on the 13' CAAD 10 Black Inc. for $2799! No I don't need another one but... >.<


----------



## aries14

*Done Upgrading for now.. CAAD 10 Ultegra 2013*



aries14 said:


> ROL Wheels, Black Bar Tape, Lowered the Stem.. More improvements coming


CAAD 10 Ultegra 2013


----------



## bmxboy2292

2011 Cannondale CAAD10 5

View attachment 277848


----------



## blueapplepaste

View attachment 278005


Here is my 2012 CAAD10 5. Stock except for fizik seat and longer stem. 

Absolutely love this bike! Haven't felt the need for any upgrades so far. Maybe a new set of wheels this summer...


----------



## neilbeaver

*My CAAD 10*

View attachment 278382


Here's my CAAD 10 with Sram Red all around and HED Belgium C2's with Chris King Hub. It is a screamer.


----------



## Fireform

Clean, sweet and pretty. My chariot for the morning's crit races awaits. 

View attachment 278498


----------



## Devastazione

bob808 said:


> View attachment 276872
> 
> 
> My Raw 2012 CCAD10
> Sram Red 2013
> FSA K-Wing Handlebar
> Pro-Lite Stem and Seatpost
> Fizik Ardea Saddle
> Equinox SP50 Tubular with TUFO S33 Pro Tyres
> Carbon Cages
> Shimano 105 pedal
> 
> Weight: 6.8Kg all in


Clean,simple and sharp,I like it very much :thumbsup:


----------



## boomersooner69

My new CAAD10:

View attachment 278936
View attachment 278937


I absolutely love the ride of this frame. I bought the frameset only and moved over all of my own components, night and day from the specialized I was riding. It's an amazing bike. I do kind of wish I was able to get a black frame, I'm not totally sold on the raw, actually considering having it painted if anyone has any opinions on the best way to go about that.

(disregard the stripped dining room wall)


----------



## blueapplepaste

I personally like the raw aluminum look. Has a certain classic yet modern and cool look IMO.


----------



## Zampano

Picked up a slightly used 2012 frame/fork. Built up with 6600/6700 and a Praxis Conversion BB.



IMG_0433 by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## Wynnbb

View attachment 279679

View attachment 279680


CAAD10 x2


----------



## FPSDavid




----------



## FPSDavid

Corey614 said:


> aw man, i wanted the BoB paint-job so bad! my red frame should be in any day now.


I still want the black one! >:[


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Has anyone switched over from a synapse? If so how was that? 

I love my synapse but have been debating on a caad10. I have tested a caad 8 but not a caad10 yet, may wait for summer sale or tough it out till the year end sales.


----------



## Cbookman

When I first test rode the CAAD10, I also rode the synapse, followed by a tarmac and a roubaix. The synapse felt kind of dead compared to the CAAD10 IMO. Not a bad bike, but too upright and didn't have the 'snap' to it when you get on it. The tarmac was stiff and twitchy, the roubaix felt dead to me too. These were all in 2011 though.


----------



## macca33

First post here, so decided to chuck a picture of my CAAD10 3 up. It is stock apart from FSA SL-K carbon seatpost and Fulcrum R1 wheelset. I LOVE this jigger - it flies!



cheers


----------



## FPSDavid

macca33 said:


> First post here, so decided to chuck a picture of my CAAD10 3 up. It is stock apart from FSA SL-K carbon seatpost and Fulcrum R1 wheelset. I LOVE this jigger - it flies!
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Just curious, why replace an already carbon seatpost with a different carbon seatpost?


----------



## macca33

FPSDavid said:


> Just curious, why replace an already carbon seatpost with a different carbon seatpost?



A Carbon-wrapped aluminium post was on it - Cannondale C3 spec. Also, I had the SL-K post sitting there doing nothing, so thought I'd use it!

cheers


----------



## FPSDavid

macca33 said:


> A Carbon-wrapped aluminium post was on it - Cannondale C3 spec. Also, I had the SL-K post sitting there doing nothing, so thought I'd use it!
> 
> cheers


Ah weird. My 2012 CAAD10 3 came with a full-carbon C2 post.


----------



## Rob T

*Beautiful bike. I will take off your hands.*



boomersooner69 said:


> My new CAAD10:
> 
> View attachment 278936
> View attachment 278937
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ride of this frame. I bought the frameset only and moved over all of my own components, night and day from the specialized I was riding. It's an amazing bike. I do kind of wish I was able to get a black frame, I'm not totally sold on the raw, actually considering having it painted if anyone has any opinions on the best way to go about that.
> 
> (disregard the stripped dining room wall)


If that is a 56cm and You find a black one and want to sell the raw caad 10 I would be interested in buying. Looking for used Caad 10 and raw works for me.


----------



## boomersooner69

Rob T said:


> If that is a 56cm and You find a black one and want to sell the raw caad 10 I would be interested in buying. Looking for used Caad 10 and raw works for me.


Sorry, it's a 58


----------



## retrosticks

Made some adjustments to the race rig.


----------



## FPSDavid

Bored at home today, took another pic of my bike in it's current configuration:









and


----------



## Wynnbb

Team Sarcasm said:


> Has anyone switched over from a synapse? If so how was that?
> 
> I love my synapse but have been debating on a caad10. I have tested a caad 8 but not a caad10 yet, may wait for summer sale or tough it out till the year end sales.


I have an alloy synapse and a caad10, both with shimano 105. Caad10 rides better with less road buzz.


----------



## Jesse R.

I think I'm done! 16.00Lbs...
View attachment 281140


----------



## cgrr

View attachment 281177

Ok, I'm a fan. I really felt that this bike didn't want to have anything to do with me and thought I was wasting it's time. Got about 600 miles on it now and it has finally accepted me.


----------



## 41ants

60CM CAAD10. I finally got to where I wanted it to be. It weighs in at 15lb 9oz w/o pedals. Light and responsive, but yet plenty comfortable to do a century on. I give that comfort to the 25c tires. I bet I could probably shave some additional weight off somewhere, but...


----------



## Stevenpaulross

*Cool wheels*



Jesse R. said:


> I think I'm done! 16.00Lbs...
> View attachment 281140


Hello newb here. Love my caad10. Very curious about ur Reynolds wheels. Are they vinyl inserts or wheels?

thank u 
steven


----------



## FPSDavid

Stevenpaulross said:


> Hello newb here. Love my caad10. Very curious about ur Reynolds wheels. Are they vinyl inserts or wheels?
> 
> thank u
> steven


vinyl inserts...? what does that even mean?!


----------



## mik_git

i think maybe he is asking if thedeep rim is some sort of aero insert?As opposed to it being the actual wheel rim..maybe...
either way I think he needs this:
Reynolds Cycling | Wheels & Wheelsets


----------



## Stevenpaulross

FPSDavid said:


> vinyl inserts...? what does that even mean?!


 
I guess I didn't understand if these were wheels, decals, etc 

approximately how much do they cost?


----------



## mik_git

I gave you the link to what they are...come on at least try to do some of it yourself... 

But just to sum up for you, they are a carbon fibre wheel and RRP is something like $1500


----------



## Stevenpaulross

Thank you. That was my question. I didn't see the link. I in fact did think it was an aero insert. 

Info is appreciated.


----------



## FPSDavid

I think I take pictures of my bike more than I ride it... I have a problem!


----------



## macca33

Racked up 3000Km on my CAAD10 since March this year and am still loving every minute of the ride!



cheers


----------



## Rashadabd

I just got back from testing a 2013 Caad 10 Rival and all I can say is whoa! I have tested and owned a number of bikes, including a 2012 Cervelo R3 and a Felt F85 (two really good bikes), but I don't think I have ever ridden a bike that cornered and handled as well as the Caad does (I guess the Evo would be the same since the geometry is almost identical). To top it off, I also have never ridden an aluminum bike that rides so smooth and soaks up that much road buzz or that is that light. I think I will probably still go with the 2014 Evo 105 , but I have to tip my hat to Cannondale for what they've done with the Caad 10. I see why you guys rave about this bike so much.


----------



## ghost6

Yea, the CAAD10 can't be beat imo. I've had several $5k plus carbon frames. I'll take the CAAD10 any day over those.


----------



## Rashadabd

ghost6 said:


> Yea, the CAAD10 can't be beat imo. I've had several $5k plus carbon frames. I'll take the CAAD10 any day over those.


Sooo, I got offered the bike I test rode today with full rival for a ridiculous price (like much cheaper than most carbon framsets). My wife is asking me to take it, pass on a new Synapse and just keep the Specialized Roubaix SL4 I was building as my endurance bike. She's probably right (as usual) because I love how that bike rode. My only hesitation is the color scheme (it's the yellow black). Has anyone seen any good looking builds in that color (I will likely be adding a set of 2013 or 2014 Reynolds Attacks Reynolds Assualt wheels).


----------



## SpinFast

How much did they offer it for? All the bike shops in my area (DC) are saying $1600


----------



## nordy643

Rashadabd said:


> Sooo, I got offered the bike I test rode today with full rival for a ridiculous price (like much cheaper than most carbon framsets). My wife is asking me to take it, pass on a new Synapse and just keep the Specialized Roubaix SL4 I was building as my endurance bike. She's probably right (as usual) because I love how that bike rode. My only hesitation is the color scheme (it's the yellow black). Has anyone seen any good looking builds in that color (I will likely be adding a set of 2013 or 2014 Reynolds Attacks Reynolds Assualt wheels).


I say you go with it if the price is right. If you want hints of yellow as part of your set I'd just add on yellow cable housing and possibly yellow grip tape. Only wheelset I know with any hints of yellow are Mavics (I have Ksyrium SLS and they're awesome).

This is my CAAD10-5 with white cable housing, BikeSmart PCH grip tape, Toupe expert seat, Ksyrium SLS wheels, Conti GP4000s front and Spec Turbo Pro rear tires (both 700x25).

View attachment 284606


----------



## Caad10

Hi Guys, Just wanted to introduce myself. I hope you like my twins. 
View attachment 284733


----------



## mbaulfinger

Bravo! I would have flip a coin to determine which of those two beauties to ride on a given day!


----------



## red elvis

I'd trade one of the twins for a supersix or an evo. but that's just me.


----------



## Stevenpaulross

*2013 caad 10 5 105*

Hello everyone. So far I really love the bike. Did a few small mods, will probably do wheels next. Any suggestions!


----------



## Nubster

Does Cannondale sell just frame sets? I may have missed it but I didn't see anything on their site.


----------



## GoldenR

Nubster yes they do, not always for every paint combo though. A lbs should be able to order one for you or check ebay


----------



## FPSDavid

Nubster said:


> Does Cannondale sell just frame sets? I may have missed it but I didn't see anything on their site.


Yeah, they only sell certain colorschemes though, and it tends to be the ones that show up at multiple component levels.

For 2013, I'd assume the half black, half silver CAAD10 frame (this one) would be available, as well as the Team color frame (this one).


----------



## Nubster

Thanks. I need to get out to my not-so-local Cannondale dealer soon and see. I like the Team color, hopefully that one might be something I can get a hold of.

Anyone know about what the frame sets sell for? I might have to sell a mountain bike frame to get one.


----------



## FPSDavid

Nubster said:


> Thanks. I need to get out to my not-so-local Cannondale dealer soon and see. I like the Team color, hopefully that one might be something I can get a hold of.
> 
> Anyone know about what the frame sets sell for? I might have to sell a mountain bike frame to get one.


I think its right around $1000.


----------



## Nubster

Ouch. Better go check ebay/Craigslist.


----------



## bjb85runner

2012 52cm Gulf


----------



## nordy643

41ants said:


> 60CM CAAD10. I finally got to where I wanted it to be. It weighs in at 15lb 9oz w/o pedals. Light and responsive, but yet plenty comfortable to do a century on. I give that comfort to the 25c tires. I bet I could probably shave some additional weight off somewhere, but...


What modifications did you make besides putting on SRAM Red (less the Force front derailleur)?


----------



## e_guevara

My CAAD10 'Team Edition'


----------



## Dexter.

This looks amazing. I'd love to get some deeper dish clinchers for mine.


----------



## Dexter.

<a href="https://s947.photobucket.com/user/DexterrMorgan/media/IMG_5443_zps2b2e6f57.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad313/DexterrMorgan/IMG_5443_zps2b2e6f57.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_5443_zps2b2e6f57.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s947.photobucket.com/user/DexterrMorgan/media/IMG_5448_zps2d86fa9b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad313/DexterrMorgan/IMG_5448_zps2d86fa9b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_5448_zps2d86fa9b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s947.photobucket.com/user/DexterrMorgan/media/IMG_5447_zps2c49c0ce.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad313/DexterrMorgan/IMG_5447_zps2c49c0ce.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_5447_zps2c49c0ce.jpg"/></a>

<a href="https://s947.photobucket.com/user/DexterrMorgan/media/IMG_5446_zpsd631b7b1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad313/DexterrMorgan/IMG_5446_zpsd631b7b1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_5446_zpsd631b7b1.jpg"/></a>


My CAAD10 after a shower.


----------



## e_guevara

Dexter. said:


> This looks amazing. I'd love to get some deeper dish clinchers for mine.


 Definitely! :thumbsup:

And change the crank to a Dura-Ace (DA7900 in black looks better IMO). And black bar tape would complete the look.


----------



## pittsky

my new 2014 Caad10 5.


----------



## octobahn

My 2012 CAAD10 3. Just made some upgrades but still missing a set of 7900 brakes to round out the groupset.


----------



## octobahn

I didn't notice any vibration difference, and I wasn't concerned about weight. It was purely esthetics.


----------



## Stevenpaulross




----------



## macca33

Recently reached 4,500Km on my Berzerker Green beast and have been loving every minute of it! I changed from 23mm Conti GP4000s to 25mm and they feel fairly good. I managed 3,800km on the 23mm tyres, so not a bad run - and not one puncture!

I also put some 'dale C-cages on last week - they do the job well.




cheers


----------



## Rhymenocerus

View attachment 287447


----------



## dlcrep

How are you guys getting your CAAD10's in the low 15-16lb range? My 56cm weighs 17.1lbs with cages, Garmin, and pedals.

My 2013 CAAD10-3 - Cannondale CAAD10 2013 - Pedal Room


----------



## ghost6

105 pedals, frame pump and garmin don't help. Stock seat post and ultra components are fine but not the lightest. I have a 58cm with sram red, hed ardennes, omni racing seat post, fizik arione, fsa aluminum stem and bars, ultegra carbon pedals, at 15.8.


----------



## Supermario343

My new to me 2013 CAAD 10 5


----------



## dlcrep

ghost6 said:


> 105 pedals, frame pump and garmin don't help. Stock seat post and ultra components are fine but not the lightest. I have a 58cm with sram red, hed ardennes, omni racing seat post, fizik arione, fsa aluminum stem and bars, ultegra carbon pedals, at 15.8.


Nice! That's super light. We're on the same wheels too.


----------



## mrtrinh

I'll slam the stem as soon as I get more flexible, but for now this will do. Upgraded from a CAAD8


----------



## cstocke

Here is mine!


----------



## mjdwyer23

Love this bike:


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Is anyone 6'1" or 6'2" here riding a 56cm?


----------



## macca33

Bought a 2012 Team colour frame a while back and installed my DA7800 groupset - came up fairly well, I reckon. I now have two to play with!




Team sarcasm - I'm 6'1" and ride 58cm.

cheers


----------



## cstocke

mjdwyer23 said:


> Love this bike:


Better hope its not a windy day!


----------



## mjdwyer23

It's always windy! Go big or go home!


----------



## cstocke

mjdwyer23 said:


> It's always windy! Go big or go home!


Are those 80mm?


----------



## mjdwyer23

86mm, 27mm wide


----------



## jeepsouth

View attachment 291872


My ride took me by a deserted golf course.....I couldn't resist the temptation.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

Well, sold my synapse and picked up a 2013 caad10  

The dork disk is now gone


----------



## T K

Just picked this up. 2013 caad 10 105. Pulled the 105 and built up with Sram Force/Rival combo. Other than a spin around the bike shop (felt great) have yet to ride it. Maybe it won't rain tomorrow. sigh
Need to sell my Synapse carbon frameset now to help pay for this.


----------



## Eli1098r

Here is my caad10,


----------



## macca33

You obviously have a thing for colour co-ordination on your rides and they look fantastic. The Cannondale green is absolutely fantastic - naturally, I like the look of your CAAD10 the best out of your bikes pictured. 

Enjoy your rigs.

cheers


----------



## Dexter.

Just put on a pair of Reynolds. 58cm frame with DA 7800. Rode it in 35MPH winds yesterday and didn't get blown over once!


----------



## ReD_tomato




----------



## red elvis

bought a caad10 frameset yesterday. saddle, seatpost and stem are on the way. i'm using my extra ksyrium wheelset and ordering sram force group.


----------



## Team Sarcasm

ReD_tomato said:


> View attachment 293386


What kind of tree huger of a saddle bag is that?


----------



## red elvis

Most of the parts are still in transit. hopefully I can bring the entire parts and components in the shop next coming weekend. I can't wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

red elvis said:


> ... and ordering sram force group.


it's ultegra group and not sram force.


----------



## igotyofire

CAAD10 ON LEFT, SUPERSIX ON RIGHT


----------



## Wynnbb




----------



## red elvis




----------



## red elvis




----------



## wmmcghee

50cm CAAD10


----------



## bjb85runner




----------



## cgrr

^Very nice


----------



## obohlman

Just put my tubular Firecrest 808s on for a crit tonight...usually running Shimano RS81s.

SRAM Force all around except DA9000 crankset with Stages PM. (Swap the crankarm between this bike and my tri bike!)


----------



## red elvis

I'm changing to sram force 22 on my caad10. The group is still in transit.


----------



## nordy643

bjb85runner said:


> View attachment 294813
> 
> View attachment 294812


Nice color scheme :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis

The weight on my CAAD10 dropped to 15.5 lbs after switching to SRAM FORCE 22.


----------



## red elvis




----------



## igotyofire

I have a Zip Sl Sprint stem on the way.


----------



## igotyofire

igotyofire said:


> I have a Zip Sl Sprint stem on the way.


120MM Stem came in, looks alot better, I want to cut the extra length on the fork but I think next near I might switch to a size 58CM caad10. Judging how much I have the seat forward the setback seems kind of pointless.


----------



## red elvis




----------



## silkroad

red elvis said:


> View attachment 298670


Nice looking bike! Digging the Incycle colors. Looks like it got a good upgrade too!

Here's mine.


----------

